# CONFIRMED DATE ∙



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*Hello all we have a confirmed date for, our 3rd annual car show...  

May 29th @ the Woodland Community College....

We will have a flyer, printed by the end of next week...

Also this year we will have cash prizes for the hop....

If you need any information just let me know...pm me.....  *


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

:thumbsup: 
Maybe this year I'll get some sleep the night before. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Just2dvs_@Jan 27 2005, 03:27 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> Maybe this year I'll get some sleep the night before.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2650080[/snapback]​*



  ...hehehehehe...you guys are to hard core for me...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Also, i will post up categories when the list has been finalized... :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Just2dvs_@Jan 27 2005, 02:27 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> Maybe this year I'll get some sleep the night before.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2650080[/snapback]​*


Havent seen you guys on here for a long time. Hope you have been working on something all this time.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Just2dvs_@Jan 27 2005, 04:27 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> Maybe this year I'll get some sleep the night before.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2650080[/snapback]​*


the answer to that Dan da man....is NO...hehehe....who we gonna inishiate this time...hehehe......any new members......omg...that was one funny night......Hey Gorda...bring me some more soda.....(Applebees)....hehehehe


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

You guys need help judging......LOL! :biggrin: :biggrin: Galaxie, SocioS B.C give me a call and let me know if you guys need anything. You know I'm down!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 27 2005, 06:34 PM
> *You guys need help judging......LOL! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Galaxie, SocioS B.C give me a call and let me know if you guys need anything.  You know I'm down!
> [snapback]2650508[/snapback]​*


Hey John....tell your dad to call me....I got some time to do your dads car on saturday in sac....let me know...


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

cool ragz 2 envy will be there


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 27 2005, 07:17 PM
> *Hey John....tell your dad to call me....I got some time to do your dads car on saturday in sac....let me know...
> [snapback]2650676[/snapback]​*


I'll let him know.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Jan 27 2005, 07:34 PM
> *cool ragz 2 envy will be there
> [snapback]2651165[/snapback]​*



 Hopefully more LIL members will get to meet.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 27 2005, 04:34 PM
> *You guys need help judging......LOL! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Galaxie, SocioS B.C give me a call and let me know if you guys need anything.  You know I'm down!
> [snapback]2650508[/snapback]​*



Whats up homie! :biggrin: Havent seen you in a while. We will keep in touch.


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

hey that sounds tight. let me kno when you guys have a flyer made. so u can either mail me one or bring em if u go to our tennyson car show in hayward in march..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 27 2005, 03:25 PM
> *Hello all we have a confirmed date for, our 3rd annual car show...
> 
> May 29th @ the Woodland Community College....
> ...


Take some flyers to my Dads shop when there done :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Jan 27 2005, 10:42 PM
> *hey that sounds tight. let me kno when you guys have a flyer made. so u can either mail me one or bring em if u go to our tennyson car show in hayward in march..
> [snapback]2651821[/snapback]​*


I will have the flyer done in about a week. anyone wanting one PM me with your email address and I will get one out to you as soon as its done. Im going to be taking a ton of flyers to your show so I will also be handing them out there. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 27 2005, 05:34 PM
> *You guys need help judging......LOL! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Galaxie, SocioS B.C give me a call and let me know if you guys need anything.  You know I'm down!
> [snapback]2650508[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: ...hey we called you last night, well gabe did...we will talk to you later...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I got clubs from Salinas coming to ur show. They want me to send them some flyers. so they can past them out there to.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 27 2005, 03:50 PM
> *the answer to that Dan da man....is NO...hehehe....who we gonna inishiate this time...hehehe......any new members......omg...that was one funny night......Hey Gorda...bring me some more soda.....(Applebees)....hehehehe
> [snapback]2650168[/snapback]​*


Maybe this year I could take my boy Sal along. Carlos is still traumatized by that night. :biggrin: I can't believe I only slept 4 hours from Friday morning to Sunday night.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 27 2005, 03:49 PM
> *Havent seen you guys on here for a long time. Hope you have been working on something all this time.
> [snapback]2650163[/snapback]​*


Damn bro we been so busy working on getting our motorcycle shop going that we haven't really had time to work on any new bikes. The last bike only took three months so you never know.


----------



## SWATT Vehicle Outfitters (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey Galaxy, When you get the flyers printed up let me know, maybe you can send some down and I will put the in the shop along with some registration forms so people will have a place to come pick some up  

Also would you like for my homeboy to perform again ??


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWATT Vehicle Outfitters_@Jan 28 2005, 01:47 PM
> *Hey Galaxy, When you get the flyers printed up let me know, maybe you can send some down and I will put the in the shop along with some registration forms so people will have a place to come pick some up
> 
> Also would you like for my homeboy to perform again ??
> [snapback]2653475[/snapback]​*


Hey bro did Jess tell you we picked up your chairs in Fresno. I'm not sure if my brother gave them to him or not.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Just2dvs_@Jan 28 2005, 12:17 PM
> *Maybe this year I could take my boy Sal along. Carlos is still traumatized by that night.  :biggrin:  I can't believe I only slept 4 hours from Friday morning to Sunday night.
> [snapback]2653016[/snapback]​*


duuuuuuuuudee...get used to to...I slept like 1 hour..oh wait..did we sleep??? heheh...no I didn't...hehehehe.....so yeah...we'll have to plan this one...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

luxurious will be in da house


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Just2dvs_@Jan 28 2005, 02:57 PM
> *Hey bro did Jess tell you we picked up your chairs in Fresno. I'm not sure if my brother gave them to him or not.
> [snapback]2653543[/snapback]​*


I told Byron you had the chairs....and I got the shirt back from Myrna too.....


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWATT Vehicle Outfitters_@Jan 28 2005, 01:47 PM
> *Hey Galaxy, When you get the flyers printed up let me know, maybe you can send some down and I will put the in the shop along with some registration forms so people will have a place to come pick some up
> 
> Also would you like for my homeboy to perform again ??
> [snapback]2653475[/snapback]​*



Most def....i will forward you some as soon as we print some. Thanks...  

About your homeboy...read your pm....


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 28 2005, 03:34 PM
> *duuuuuuuuudee...get used to to...I slept like 1 hour..oh wait..did we sleep??? heheh...no I didn't...hehehehe.....so yeah...we'll have to plan this one...
> [snapback]2654025[/snapback]​*


No you didn't...you guys are CRAZY...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:wave: ....Jess


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 28 2005, 05:40 PM
> *:wave: ....Jess
> [snapback]2654385[/snapback]​*


hey hey........I gotz the bottle you bring the Squirt and lemons.....


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 28 2005, 04:43 PM
> *hey hey........I gotz the bottle you bring the Squirt and lemons.....
> [snapback]2654397[/snapback]​*



Ya sabes......


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 28 2005, 03:34 PM
> *duuuuuuuuudee...get used to to...I slept like 1 hour..oh wait..did we sleep??? heheh...no I didn't...hehehehe.....so yeah...we'll have to plan this one...
> [snapback]2654025[/snapback]​*


I think the only one that slept was Carlos look what happened to him. :0 
Fuck it I'll sleep in Saturday morning and stock up on Rockstars. :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 28 2005, 04:50 PM
> *Ya sabes......
> [snapback]2654415[/snapback]​*


Girl you better bring some friends along.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE THERE FOR SURE REPRESENTING :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 28 2005, 11:03 PM
> *BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE THERE FOR SURE REPRESENTING :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2655618[/snapback]​*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Jan 28 2005, 02:41 PM
> *luxurious will be in da house
> [snapback]2654052[/snapback]​*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 28 2005, 10:03 PM
> *BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE THERE FOR SURE REPRESENTING :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2655618[/snapback]​*


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Phantasy car club will be there for sure.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I talked to some of my out-of-town homies and they said they would be at your show. So don't forget about the "furthest distance trophy"....LOL!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Jan 30 2005, 11:30 PM
> *Phantasy car club will be there for sure.
> [snapback]2662297[/snapback]​*


I second that. Hopefully the "Glasshouse'' might make an apperance... :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i got guys from Soledad ca. coming to


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 31 2005, 10:07 AM
> *i got guys from Soledad ca. coming to
> [snapback]2663198[/snapback]​*


My homies are further than yours.....LOL!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 31 2005, 12:37 AM
> *I talked to some of my out-of-town homies and they said they would be at your show.  So don't forget about the "furthest distance trophy"....LOL!
> [snapback]2662659[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: ......
Where have you been...are you working overtime or something??????..... :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 31 2005, 09:07 AM
> *i got guys from Soledad ca. coming to
> [snapback]2663198[/snapback]​*



nice...


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

What's Crackin Homegirl!!!!! Yeah, I've been busy with work. and it seems like ever since I got married, my days are alot shorter.....LOL! I'll stop by one of these days to chopp' it up with you and G-Unit!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Jan 31 2005, 09:49 AM
> *My homies are further than yours.....LOL!
> [snapback]2663333[/snapback]​*


oh ok :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

HEY IF ANYONE WANTS A SHOWTIME HEAVYWEIGHT PUMP THATS MISSING AN ARMATURE, BRAND NEW OFF THE SHELF NEVER USED, I GOT ONE FOR 150. 

1 INCH PORT #13 MARZOCCI, S CAP,ETC.. I NEED THE BREAD. CALL ME. 532 0304


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: you know for sure FEARNEONE will be at that show  
this is one of the shows I look forward to being at.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Jan 31 2005, 10:20 AM
> *:biggrin: you know for sure FEARNEONE will be at that show
> this is one of the shows I  look forward to being at.
> [snapback]2663445[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: ....... :cheesy:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

man i cant wait for this show either, i know ill be going up against a gang of cutlasses :uh:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 31 2005, 11:58 AM
> *man i cant wait for this show either, i know ill be going up against a gang of cutlasses :uh:
> [snapback]2663926[/snapback]​*


You plan on being ready by then. I know my car won't be ready, it will probably be and hydro shop waiting for the chrome.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Jan 31 2005, 11:20 AM
> *:biggrin: you know for sure FEARNEONE will be at that show
> this is one of the shows I  look forward to being at.
> [snapback]2663445[/snapback]​*


hey..I saw you guys out there this weekend at Miller park...you guys were talking to someone in a orange red 57 I think....hot rod....I was with Phil and Tomasa in the lowered black Excursion...we had just finished a photoshoot for Tailgate on the other side of the Harbor


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Just2dvs_@Jan 31 2005, 04:01 PM
> *You plan on being ready by then. I know my car won't be ready, it will probably be and hydro shop waiting for the chrome.
> [snapback]2663936[/snapback]​*


i plan on being painted or lifted by then. since its my daily, im gonna enter it anyways. even if it doesnt have the chrome underwear. it would be the first show ive entered anything at since ive been back to sacramento. :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jan 31 2005, 12:12 PM
> *i plan on being painted or lifted by then. since its my daily, im gonna enter it anyways.  even if it doesnt have the chrome underwear. it would be the first show ive entered anything at since ive been back to sacramento. :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2663994[/snapback]​*


I'm thinking about taking it up there without being lifted since I would love to have it for the picnic at the begining of the month.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

yeah i heard that. ernesto from impalas got me a killer hookup on a painter. were gonna block it ourselves in my garage though within a couple weeks.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

damn..looks like May is getting full already.....April 30 UOP show, May 1 UCE picnic, May 15th LG Monterey show, May 29th Socios show.....you ready for the road trips Danny?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 31 2005, 12:20 PM
> *damn..looks like May is getting full already.....April 30 UOP show, May 1 UCE picnic, May 15th LG Monterey show, May 29th Socios show.....you ready for the road trips Danny?
> [snapback]2664032[/snapback]​*


Man you know I'm ready. I'm trying to get my Pouty Face Road Crew membership. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Just2dvs_@Jan 31 2005, 01:26 PM
> *Man you know I'm ready. I'm trying to get my Pouty Face Road Crew membership. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2664064[/snapback]​*


you gotta earn that on the way to Pheonix......that's where it all started.....


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 31 2005, 01:35 PM
> *you gotta earn that on the way to Pheonix......that's where it all started.....
> [snapback]2664317[/snapback]​*



 ....so how does that work....i am just being chismosa... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 31 2005, 02:39 PM
> * ....so how does that work....i am just being chismosa... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2664340[/snapback]​*


hehehee..someday I'll tell you the story.......but it's only a select few...hehehehe... but you are part of the tequila and limon crew


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 31 2005, 01:56 PM
> *hehehee..someday I'll tell you the story.......but it's only a select few...hehehehe... but you are part of the tequila and limon crew
> [snapback]2664442[/snapback]​*



i see....


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

THE MONTE WILL THERE WITH SOME NEW IMPROVEMENT...I HAVE SOMETHINGS THAT ME AND THE DR.EDGAR VALDEZ HAVE BEEN TALKING ABOUT AND WANTING TO DO :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 31 2005, 05:18 PM
> *THE MONTE WILL THERE WITH SOME NEW IMPROVEMENT...I HAVE SOMETHINGS  THAT ME AND  THE DR.EDGAR VALDEZ HAVE BEEN TALKING ABOUT AND WANTING TO DO :biggrin:
> [snapback]2665078[/snapback]​*


just no pepinos....oops....hehehehe......


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 31 2005, 03:37 PM
> *just no pepinos....oops....hehehehe......
> [snapback]2665134[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 31 2005, 05:37 PM
> *just no pepinos....oops....hehehehe......
> [snapback]2665134[/snapback]​*


NAH BRO PEPINOS IS IN THE PAST... :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 31 2005, 04:18 PM
> *THE MONTE WILL THERE WITH SOME NEW IMPROVEMENT...I HAVE SOMETHINGS  THAT ME AND  THE DR.EDGAR VALDEZ HAVE BEEN TALKING ABOUT AND WANTING TO DO :biggrin:
> [snapback]2665078[/snapback]​*


Oh shit, now Imma doctor! :0 Dayum, primo, you're gonna set the expectations too high for me! :biggrin: Oh and it's Valdés with an S not a Z (since you now gave the world my complete name :angry: Victor Alfonso Sánchez :uh:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 31 2005, 06:01 PM
> *Oh shit, now Imma doctor!  :0  Dayum, primo, you're gonna set the expectations too high for me!  :biggrin: Oh and it's Valdés with an S not a Z (since you now gave the world my complete name  :angry:  Victor Alfonso Sánchez  :uh:
> [snapback]2665724[/snapback]​*



I think I will call him "ALF" from now on. :biggrin: 

"alien life form"


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 31 2005, 07:15 PM
> *I think I will call him "ALF" from now on. :biggrin:
> 
> "alien life form"
> [snapback]2665811[/snapback]​*


hmm, I thought it was for "A Lotta Fat" or "A Loppy ***"


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 31 2005, 08:01 PM
> *Oh shit, now Imma doctor!  :0  Dayum, primo, you're gonna set the expectations too high for me!  :biggrin: Oh and it's Valdés with an S not a Z (since you now gave the world my complete name  :angry:  Victor Alfonso Sánchez  :uh:
> [snapback]2665724[/snapback]​*


Damn bro dont get all offensive about your name and you got my name wrong there guy :biggrin: oh and about the doctor..hey what can I say your the guy to come to when the ride needs to be fixed :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

NO MAMES GUEY :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 31 2005, 07:27 PM
> *Damn bro dont get all offensive about your name and you got my name wrong there guy :biggrin: oh and about the doctor..hey what can I say your the guy to come to when the ride needs to be fixed :biggrin:
> [snapback]2665868[/snapback]​*


OK, there Victor Alonso Sánchez


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 31 2005, 08:34 PM
> *OK, there Victor Alonso Sánchez
> [snapback]2665913[/snapback]​*


CLARO EDGAR VALDES :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 31 2005, 06:23 PM
> *hmm, I thought it was for "A Lotta Fat" or "A Loppy ***"
> [snapback]2665846[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 31 2005, 06:34 PM
> *OK, there Victor Alonso Sánchez
> [snapback]2665913[/snapback]​*


Alonso, and he drives a monte carlo. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I would have put more smileys if his car was black.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

ARE YOU REFERING TO THE MOVIE TRAINING DAY?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 31 2005, 08:43 PM
> *ARE YOU REFERING TO THE MOVIE TRAINING DAY?
> [snapback]2666420[/snapback]​*


I thought you said you had I high IQ??? :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 31 2005, 09:47 PM
> *I thought you said you had I high IQ???  :uh:
> [snapback]2666444[/snapback]​*


WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 31 2005, 08:52 PM
> *WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?
> [snapback]2666485[/snapback]​*


EXACTLY!!! :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 31 2005, 09:52 PM
> *EXACTLY!!!  :uh:
> [snapback]2666489[/snapback]​*


WASN'T THAT THE GUY FROM TRAINING DAY????PLUS I DONT HAVE HAVE TIME TO BE THINKING UP STUPID SHIT OR SHIT THAT ISN'T EVEN IMPORTANT...FUCK GUEY I DO GOT OTHER SHIT TO DO THANK LETTING TIME FLY...YOU SHOULD DO THE SAME,AND WHY DONT YOU START BY WORKING ON THE 54 OR THE ELCO :uh:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 31 2005, 07:55 PM
> *WASN'T THAT THE GUY FROM TRAINING DAY????PLUS I DONT HAVE HAVE TIME TO BE THINKING UP STUPID SHIT OR SHIT THAT ISN'T EVEN IMPORTANT...FUCK GUEY I DO GOT OTHER SHIT TO  DO THANK LETTING TIME FLY...YOU SHOULD DO THE SAME,AND WHY DONT YOU START BY WORKING ON THE 54 OR THE ELCO :uh:
> [snapback]2666519[/snapback]​*


He is working on the 60, dummy. :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jan 31 2005, 10:16 PM
> *He is working on the 60, dummy. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2666656[/snapback]​*


SHUT UP! :uh:  IS YOUR NAME EDGAR...NO!SO MIND YOUR BUSINESS :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 31 2005, 09:21 PM
> *SHUT UP! :uh:   IS YOUR NAME EDGAR...NO!SO MIND YOUR BUSINESS :uh:
> [snapback]2666688[/snapback]​*


Dayum, someone's got their panties all bunched up!! Hey Victor, how about you stop ruining Lissette's topic already?? :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Jan 31 2005, 11:22 PM
> *Dayum, someone's got their panties all bunched up!! Hey Victor, how about you stop ruining Lissette's topic already?? :uh:
> [snapback]2667031[/snapback]​*


I'M JUST NOT GOING TO REPLY TO ANY OF THE STUFF YOU GUYS POST UP,OR AT LEAST IN THIS TOPIC CUZ YOUR RIGHT ITS LISSETTE'S AND I DON'T WAN TO MESS IT UP,BUT I WASN'T THE ONE STARTING IT...IT WAS LIL' ROBERTO TRYING TO BE LIKE YOU MR. I GOT JOKES TOO


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

WE'LL TRY 2 COME THROUGH AGAIN IT WAZ KOO LAST YEAR JUS HOT AS FUCK! :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

i remember that. my head was boiling.


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jan 31 2005, 12:02 PM
> *hey..I saw you guys out there this weekend at Miller park...you guys were talking to someone in a orange red 57 I think....hot rod....I was with Phil and Tomasa in the lowered black Excursion...we had just finished a photoshoot for Tailgate on the other side of the Harbor
> [snapback]2663944[/snapback]​*


 YA HOMIE I SEEN YOU GUYZ ROLE THREW. SHOULD HAVE STOPED AND KICKED IT FOR A MINUTE.. WE WERE JUST CHILLIN.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Feb 1 2005, 09:58 AM
> *YA HOMIE I SEEN YOU GUYZ ROLE THREW.  SHOULD HAVE STOPED AND KICKED IT FOR A MINUTE.. WE WERE JUST CHILLIN.
> [snapback]2667856[/snapback]​*


man..I had an almost 4 hour ride back...if I started kicking back...I would never have made it home that night...hehehe....but hey....have some cold ones saved for the Socios show for me....


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jan 31 2005, 11:10 PM
> *I'M JUST NOT GOING TO REPLY TO ANY OF THE STUFF YOU GUYS POST UP,OR AT LEAST IN THIS TOPIC CUZ YOUR RIGHT ITS LISSETTE'S AND I DON'T WAN TO MESS IT UP,BUT I WASN'T THE ONE STARTING IT...IT WAS LIL' ROBERTO TRYING TO BE LIKE YOU MR. I GOT JOKES TOO
> [snapback]2667160[/snapback]​*



Ay parecen hermanos...... :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Feb 1 2005, 03:39 PM
> *man..I had an almost 4 hour ride back...if I started kicking back...I would never have made it home that night...hehehe....but hey....have some cold ones saved for the Socios show for me....
> [snapback]2668577[/snapback]​*


jess ill bring the soda this time. :uh:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

i always look forward toi going to your show because each year it always seems to get better


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 1 2005, 02:16 PM
> *jess ill bring the soda this time.  :uh:
> [snapback]2669060[/snapback]​*


make it water this time...I was a little hung over last time...hehehe......


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYJOE_@Feb 1 2005, 01:37 PM
> *i always look forward toi going to your show because each year it always seems to get better
> [snapback]2669160[/snapback]​*



Hey Thanks, bro....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Feb 1 2005, 01:42 PM
> *make it water this time...I was a little hung over last time...hehehe......
> [snapback]2669187[/snapback]​*


Hung over....fool you were still drunk. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Just2dvs_@Feb 1 2005, 01:54 PM
> *Hung over....fool you were still drunk. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2669250[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I know i remember...he just sat there...i thnk he got sober like around 4:00 p.m.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Feb 1 2005, 02:42 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I know i remember...he just sat there...i thnk he got sober like around 4:00 p.m.
> [snapback]2669488[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Feb 1 2005, 03:42 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I know i remember...he just sat there...i thnk he got sober like around 4:00 p.m.
> [snapback]2669488[/snapback]​*


ehhehe..shhhhhhh...why you gotta bring up old shit....hehehehe.... nah, this next time around...I won't be the only one drunk......


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Feb 1 2005, 04:34 PM
> *ehhehe..shhhhhhh...why you gotta bring up old shit....hehehehe.... nah, this next time around...I won't be the only one drunk......
> [snapback]2670302[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixsixdog_@Feb 1 2005, 02:49 PM
> *Hey Thanks, bro....
> [snapback]2669217[/snapback]​*


Good luck at the autorama. :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Feb 1 2005, 02:15 PM
> *Ay parecen hermanos...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2669049[/snapback]​*


IN THE WORDS OF MY PRIMO 'MOCO' YAHHH BUDDDY!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 1 2005, 07:08 PM
> *IN THE WORDS OF MY PRIMO 'MOCO'   YAHHH BUDDDY!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2671030[/snapback]​*


In the words of my little bro "Moco" DAMMIT!!!!!!!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 1 2005, 09:46 PM
> *In the words of my little bro "Moco" DAMMIT!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2671515[/snapback]​*


 Dammit I'll kick you twice


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

you put a pic .


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 1 2005, 03:10 AM
> *I'M JUST NOT GOING TO REPLY TO ANY OF THE STUFF YOU GUYS POST UP,OR AT LEAST IN THIS TOPIC CUZ YOUR RIGHT ITS LISSETTE'S AND I DON'T WAN TO MESS IT UP,BUT I WASN'T THE ONE STARTING IT...IT WAS LIL' ROBERTO TRYING TO BE LIKE YOU MR. I GOT JOKES TOO
> [snapback]2667160[/snapback]​*


ya callense pendejos! damn, like little kids... :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

FROM WHAT I HEARD ROBERTS GONNA HAVE SOMETHIN NEW IN THE TRUNK BEFORE SOCIOS....... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


WHY IN THE BACK OF MY MIND DO I HEAR BUMPERS TAPPING???????


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 3 2005, 10:06 AM
> *FROM WHAT I HEARD ROBERTS GONNA HAVE SOMETHIN NEW IN THE TRUNK BEFORE SOCIOS....... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> WHY IN THE BACK OF MY MIND DO I HEAR BUMPERS TAPPING???????
> [snapback]2678166[/snapback]​*


Done deal Scotty?? :cheesy:  Imma have to call him tonight, I tried to get at him yesterday, but no one answered


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 3 2005, 12:22 AM
> *ya callense pendejos!  damn, like little kids...  :uh:
> [snapback]2677374[/snapback]​*


You will get a dumb response from Victor, guaranteed. :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 3 2005, 02:26 PM
> *Done deal Scotty??  :cheesy:   Imma have to call him tonight, I tried to get at him yesterday, but no one answered
> [snapback]2678262[/snapback]​*


todays the day he comes to get the intimidator lol.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 3 2005, 12:59 PM
> *todays the day he comes to get the intimidator lol.
> [snapback]2678813[/snapback]​*


I'll give you 10 bucks more before he shows up! :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

i hooked him up prett good for this though. gave him 25 bucks off because of the love you guys shown me lately.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 3 2005, 01:22 AM
> *ya callense pendejos!  damn, like little kids...  :uh:
> [snapback]2677374[/snapback]​*


LOOK WHOS TALKING MR. NAMI NAMI NAMI.....POOOPI POOOPI :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 3 2005, 11:27 AM
> *You will get a dumb response from Victor, guaranteed.  :uh:
> [snapback]2678270[/snapback]​*


IT ISN'T A DUMBASS RESPONSE ITS THE STRAIGHT TRUTH,YOU EVEN SAID YOUR SELF


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 3 2005, 09:06 AM
> *FROM WHAT I HEARD ROBERTS GONNA HAVE SOMETHIN NEW IN THE TRUNK BEFORE SOCIOS....... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> WHY IN THE BACK OF MY MIND DO I HEAR BUMPERS TAPPING???????
> [snapback]2678166[/snapback]​*


It is not going in the my black car. There is something else coming but I am not sure if it will be out for the socios show or not. I can have it out by then but I just have to get my lazy ass out to work on it. :biggrin: My car is already too beat up so it is going into something fresh.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

did vic pick up the capri with the sunroof for 500? all it needed was some chrome undercairrage. :uh: 

cant forget the custom oxidized paint :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 6 2005, 10:17 AM
> *did vic pick up the capri with the sunroof for 500? all it needed was some chrome undercairrage.  :uh:
> 
> cant forget the custom oxidized paint :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2689219[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 6 2005, 11:17 AM
> *did vic pick up the capri with the sunroof for 500? all it needed was some chrome undercairrage.  :uh:
> 
> cant forget the custom oxidized paint :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2689219[/snapback]​*


The guy threw in custom mismatched tires and Vic gave im $100 more than he was asking for. :uh: :twak:


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

Socios put out some direction to the college all of Lolystics C.C. is going out there but we dont know were the college is//thanks!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@Feb 6 2005, 12:18 PM
> *Socios  put out some direction to the college all of Lolystics C.C. is going out there but we dont know were the college is//thanks!
> [snapback]2689417[/snapback]​*


Phil made it out last year with his clean ass '61, he knows where it's at. uffin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@Feb 6 2005, 12:18 PM
> *Socios  put out some direction to the college all of Lolystics C.C. is going out there but we dont know were the college is//thanks!
> [snapback]2689417[/snapback]​*


Merge onto I-5 N toward WOODLAND. 16.4 miles Map 

Take the CR-E8/ROAD 102 exit- EXIT 536. 0.2 miles 

Turn LEFT onto CR-102/CR-E8. 0.8 miles 

Turn RIGHT onto E GIBSON RD. 0.3 miles 

Turn LEFT onto OGDEN ST. <0.1 miles 

End at 41605 Gibson Rd, Woodland, CA 95776-9327 US


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks man! I just haven`t talked to Phil since Miller park/////


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its easy to get there


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

vic be sure to tell tweek about the headlight. :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 7 2005, 02:06 PM
> *vic be sure to tell tweek about the headlight.  :uh:
> [snapback]2692727[/snapback]​*


FOR SURE,I MET UP WITH HIM LAST NIGHT AND GOT HELLA HOOKED UP,HE WENT DOWN ON PRICES CUZ DUDE WANTED FERIA.I STILL NEED MY GEAR DRIVE KIT AND MY HEADERS


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 6 2005, 12:17 PM
> *did vic pick up the capri with the sunroof for 500? all it needed was some chrome undercairrage.  :uh:
> 
> cant forget the custom oxidized paint :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2689219[/snapback]​*


WHAT THE HELLA ARE YOU GUYS TALKING ABOUT???AND NO I DID NOT PICK UP A CAPRI. I'M PICKING UP A 52' CHEVY STEP SIDE AFTER THE MONTE THAT ONE WILL BE NEXT TO BE OUT THERE REPRESENTING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 7 2005, 09:19 PM
> *FOR SURE,I MET UP WITH HIM LAST NIGHT AND GOT HELLA HOOKED UP,HE WENT DOWN ON PRICES CUZ DUDE WANTED FERIA.I STILL NEED MY GEAR DRIVE KIT AND MY HEADERS
> [snapback]2693806[/snapback]​*


hey, tell him to throw in a timing belt (a good one) for my integra also, for the price :biggrin: .


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 7 2005, 07:29 PM
> *hey, tell him to throw in a timing belt (a good one) for my integra also, for the price  :biggrin: .
> [snapback]2693989[/snapback]​*


I'LL TELL HIM FOR THE SAME PRICE I TOLD YOU I'LL JUST SAT I NEEDED THAT TOO :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco+Feb 7 2005, 06:29 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and I quote "Ya callensen pendejos, parecen niños!" You guys both ashame me later on when the tweek is ratting you out for less time, remember what I tild you this last Sunday. :angry:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 7 2005, 05:24 PM
> *WHAT THE HELLA ARE YOU GUYS TALKING ABOUT???AND NO I DID NOT PICK UP A CAPRI. I'M PICKING UP A 52' CHEVY STEP SIDE AFTER THE MONTE THAT ONE WILL BE NEXT TO BE OUT THERE REPRESENTING :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2693820[/snapback]​*


Hmm, I didn't know they made fleetsides back in the day. Is that why you made sure to point out it is a stepside? :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 7 2005, 07:49 PM
> *Hmm, I didn't know they made fleetsides back in the day. Is that why you made sure to point out it is a stepside? :uh:
> [snapback]2694062[/snapback]​*


NO,CUZ YOU ASKED ME IF ITWAS CAR OR TRUCK :uh: THEN YOUR ANSWER WAS YOU SUCK,AND YOU WONT FIT IN ONE :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 7 2005, 07:48 PM
> *...and I quote "Ya callensen pendejos, parecen niños!" You guys both ashame me later on when the tweek is ratting you out for less time, remember what I tild you this last Sunday.  :angry:
> [snapback]2694059[/snapback]​*


OK EDGAR I WILL STOP THIS WILL BE THE LAST TIME,PROMISE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 7 2005, 06:55 PM
> *NO,CUZ YOU ASKED ME IF ITWAS CAR OR TRUCK :uh: THEN YOUR ANSWER WAS YOU SUCK,AND YOU WONT FIT IN ONE :biggrin:
> [snapback]2694087[/snapback]​*


  :dunno: What does that have to do with what I posted above? :uh: :twak:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 7 2005, 08:06 PM
> *  :dunno: What does that have to do with what I posted above?  :uh:  :twak:
> [snapback]2694108[/snapback]​*


YOU PUT ''IS THAT WHY YOU YOU POINTED OUT IT WAS A STEP SIDE'' :uh: :uh: :uh: THATS WHY I RESPONED WHAT I POSTED


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 7 2005, 07:42 PM
> *YOU PUT ''IS THAT WHY YOU YOU POINTED OUT IT WAS A STEP SIDE'' :uh:  :uh:  :uh: THATS WHY I RESPONED WHAT I POSTED
> [snapback]2694242[/snapback]​*


You're an idiot :uh: Reasoning with you is like trying to teach a piece of shit how to talk, it ain't gonna happen! When did I ask you if the '52 was a car or a truck on here, Mr. High IQ?? :angry: :twak: :twak:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 7 2005, 09:24 PM
> *You're an idiot  :uh:  Reasoning with you is like trying to teach a piece of shit how to talk, it ain't gonna happen! When did I ask you if the '52 was a car or a truck on here, Mr. High IQ??  :angry:  :twak:  :twak:
> [snapback]2694479[/snapback]​*


the other day!but anyways I really dont feel like trying to argue with you,I don't want to sound like a lil' kid up in herecomo dice Leoni :biggrin: I'll just do it in person


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 7 2005, 10:26 PM
> *the other day!but anyways I  really dont feel like trying to argue with you,I don't want to sound like a lil' kid  up in herecomo dice Leoni :biggrin: I'll just do it in person
> [snapback]2694964[/snapback]​*


You're a good man, Victor. I'm proud of you for once.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

You guys crak me up... :biggrin: 

Hey thanks for the directions Edgar....  


How is everybody....hope everyone is doing GREAT.....


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

^^they're dumb, but hey, at least they're keeping the topic on top :biggrin: .



> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Feb 8 2005, 02:44 PM
> *You guys crak me up... :biggrin:
> 
> Hey thanks for the directions Edgar....
> ...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 8 2005, 11:19 AM
> *^^they're dumb, but hey, at least they're keeping the topic on top  :biggrin: .
> [snapback]2696446[/snapback]​*



I know thanks.....


----------



## Fascinating_sounds (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 27 2005, 04:25 PM
> *Hello all we have a confirmed date for, our 3rd annual car show...
> 
> May 29th @ the Woodland Community College....
> ...


IF YOU NEED A D.J. GIVE ME A CALL FRANK PEREZ(408) 561-3583


----------



## Fascinating_sounds (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Jan 27 2005, 04:25 PM
> *Hello all we have a confirmed date for, our 3rd annual car show...
> 
> May 29th @ the Woodland Community College....
> ...


IF YOU NEED A D.J. GIVE ME A CALL FRANK PEREZ(408) 561-3583


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 8 2005, 11:19 AM
> *^^they're dumb, but hey, at least they're keeping the topic on top  :biggrin: .
> [snapback]2696446[/snapback]​*


 :uh: Uuy uuy, muy serio. You my friend are the most immature person I know and Victor or anyone else that knows you well can vouch for me. Mr. Nami Nami Nami, poopy, poopy :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

great here we go again :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Feb 8 2005, 10:44 AM
> *You guys crak me up... :biggrin:
> 
> Hey thanks for the directions Edgar....
> ...


Hey, no prob on them directions, Lissette. You know me, just hanging in there, kinda bummed out on my poor Bonnie (just put another crease on my LR quarter from hopping the rear this weekend). But, hey on the bright side, ya me hice el commitment to have a clean ride and I think the '60 is gonna get "The Treatment"  Wish me luck, cause I have that plus a house, a México trip and minimum a nice loaded Tahoe or maybe an Esco :biggrin: I'm trying to get my hands on. Haber que, wish me luck. I'm starting with all the trim missing and that I need on the El Camino para ya pintarlo. Tanbien I have a X-frame that I might pick up for a full frame wrap, paint and chrome (decided to cut it up, but do it the right way). As for the Bonnie, she will be put away as soon as I get a chance 'till I get around to wrapping a frame for her as well and then watch out!! HA HA, the sky's the limit. Well, now that I told you what's up with my life in a nutshell, I posted up a book. (Hey, you asked how's everyone doing) Say wassup to Gabe for me.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 8 2005, 01:34 PM
> *great here we go again  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2697159[/snapback]​*


Callate, pinche JD :biggrin: . This is a family thing, loco :uh:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 8 2005, 01:34 PM
> *Hey, no prob on them directions, Lissette. You know me, just hanging in there, kinda bummed out on my poor Bonnie (just put another crease on my LR quarter from hopping the rear this weekend). But, hey on the bright side, ya me hice el commitment to have a clean ride and I think the '60 is gonna get "The Treatment"   Wish me luck, cause I have that plus a house, a México trip and minimum a nice loaded Tahoe or maybe an Esco  :biggrin:  I'm trying to get my hands on. Haber que, wish me luck. I'm starting with all the trim missing and that I need on the El Camino para ya pintarlo. Tanbien I have a X-frame that I might pick up for a full frame wrap, paint and chrome (decided to cut it up, but do it the right way). As for the Bonnie, she will be put away as soon as I get a chance 'till I get around to wrapping a frame for her as well and then watch out!! HA HA, the sky's the limit. Well, now that I told you what's up with my life in a nutshell, I posted up a book.  (Hey, you asked how's everyone doing) Say wassup to Gabe for me.
> [snapback]2697163[/snapback]​*


Thats hella cool...i am happy for you Edgar...i can't wait to see the "elco" remember thats the car i wanted at first????member..you member... :biggrin: 

I wish you the best...really but you have to hurry up....


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey our flyer is done...tell me what you think...


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Feb 8 2005, 02:19 PM
> *Hey our flyer is done...tell me what you think...
> [snapback]2697364[/snapback]​*


Looks Good!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 8 2005, 02:20 PM
> *Looks Good!    :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2697375[/snapback]​*



THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!! I created it.....


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Feb 8 2005, 03:19 PM
> *Hey our flyer is done...tell me what you think...
> [snapback]2697364[/snapback]​*


Looks tight homegirl!! Let me know when you have some ready for me....... I like your avitar. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Feb 8 2005, 02:37 PM
> *Looks tight homegirl!!  Let me know when you have some ready for me....... I like your avitar. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2697471[/snapback]​*


Thanks on the avitar.... :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

lisette can you send me about 40 or so?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 8 2005, 05:35 PM
> *Callate, pinche JD :biggrin: . This is a family thing, loco  :uh:
> [snapback]2697171[/snapback]​*


just be sure to get my valentines present. steal the pump back from robert for me :uh: :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Feb 8 2005, 12:33 PM
> *I know thanks.....
> [snapback]2696506[/snapback]​*


yahhhh buddddyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 8 2005, 02:26 PM
> *:uh:  Uuy uuy, muy serio. You my friend are the most immature person I know and Victor or anyone else that knows you well can vouch for me. Mr. Nami Nami Nami, poopy, poopy  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2697132[/snapback]​*


you forgot mi mi mi mi mi!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 8 2005, 02:34 PM
> *great here we go again  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2697159[/snapback]​*


LETS GIVE HIM A HAND


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 8 2005, 02:07 PM
> *just be sure to get my valentines present. steal the pump back from robert for me :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2697628[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: Too late, it is where no one can get to it right now. You will have to wait till I get it back. :0


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Feb 8 2005, 07:10 PM
> *:biggrin: Too late, it is where no one can get to it right now. You will have to wait till I get it back. :0
> [snapback]2698658[/snapback]​*


You pawn it or something?? :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 8 2005, 03:07 PM
> *just be sure to get my valentines present. steal the pump back from robert for me :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2697628[/snapback]​*


I'll send your homie the tweek to go find it from where ever Robert hid it at. :uh: If I can't get you the pump, I'll put a big bow on Ernie for you :biggrin: By the way, where has Ernie been?? :dunno:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 8 2005, 07:40 PM
> *You pawn it or something??  :dunno:
> [snapback]2699060[/snapback]​*


Naw, it is getting a shave and a hair cut for 2 cents. :roflmao: 
Seriously, it is getting milled on two sides. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Feb 8 2005, 08:45 PM
> *Naw, it is getting a shave and a hair cut for 2 cents. :roflmao:
> Seriously, it is getting milled on two sides. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2699084[/snapback]​*


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 8 2005, 10:20 PM
> *
> [snapback]2699246[/snapback]​*


HEY EDGAR I WANNA TRY OUT THE PUMP I GOT,WHAT DO YOU RECCOMEND? HOOK IT UP TO YOUR SET UP OR START GETTING MY PEICES?


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HEY SCOTT,I HAVE A QUESTION.WHAT IS UP WITH YOU AND CRUZER? THE GUY DOWN THE STREET WITH THE CADDY??? EVERY TIME YOU GO TO MY PAD YOUR LIKE WHERES CRUZER?OR IS CRUZER GOING?  :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 8 2005, 10:22 PM
> *HEY EDGAR I WANNA TRY OUT THE PUMP I GOT,WHAT DO YOU RECCOMEND? HOOK IT UP TO YOUR SET UP OR START GETTING MY PEICES?
> [snapback]2699464[/snapback]​*


start getting your pieces.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 8 2005, 10:24 PM
> *HEY SCOTT,I HAVE A QUESTION.WHAT IS UP WITH YOU AND CRUZER? THE GUY DOWN THE STREET WITH THE CADDY??? EVERY TIME YOU GO TO MY PAD YOUR LIKE WHERES CRUZER?OR IS CRUZER GOING?   :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> [snapback]2699470[/snapback]​*


Same thing that's up with Ernie always asking about a pic of Barry in drag or wearing make up. :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 8 2005, 11:27 PM
> *Same thing that's up with Ernie always asking about a pic of Barry in drag or wearing make up.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2699478[/snapback]​*


MAKES YOU WONDER WHATS UP?????


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 8 2005, 11:26 PM
> *start getting your pieces.
> [snapback]2699475[/snapback]​*


I'LL HIT YOU UP AND WE'LL SEEWHAT TO START WITH TOMMAROW :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 8 2005, 10:29 PM
> *I'LL HIT YOU UP AND  WE'LL SEEWHAT TO START WITH TOMMAROW :biggrin:
> [snapback]2699486[/snapback]​*


Start with some of these :0 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=157034


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

what's the prize for the hop and what's the entrance fee?


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 8 2005, 11:40 PM
> *Start with some of these  :0  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=157034
> [snapback]2699526[/snapback]​*


DAMN!THAT LOOK NICE,YOU KNOW I SHOULD...BUT I SHOULD WAIT AND SAVE LIL' BY LIL AND THEN GET SOME GOOD SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 9 2005, 02:24 AM
> *HEY SCOTT,I HAVE A QUESTION.WHAT IS UP WITH YOU AND CRUZER? THE GUY DOWN THE STREET WITH THE CADDY??? EVERY TIME YOU GO TO MY PAD YOUR LIKE WHERES CRUZER?OR IS CRUZER GOING?   :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> [snapback]2699470[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 8 2005, 10:31 PM
> *LETS GIVE HIM A HAND
> [snapback]2698476[/snapback]​*


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Feb 8 2005, 10:42 PM
> *what's the prize for the hop and what's the entrance fee?
> [snapback]2699532[/snapback]​*


For the Hop its $30.00 per car and the prize is $100.00 per category.

Entry for the show is $20.00 per car and bike and for car models is $10.00...


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

damn lisette, i dont know how you guys manage to pull it off with the trophies and such a big event, then manage to give the proceeds to charity. You guys are really putting it down for your club and sac with that show. It seems to me that everyone looks more towards that show than devotions now. You guys are really doin it big. gotta give props where its due you know?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 9 2005, 01:30 PM
> *damn lisette, i dont know how you guys manage to pull it off with the trophies and such a big event, then manage to give the proceeds to charity. You guys are really putting it down for your club and sac with that show. It seems to me that everyone looks more towards that show than devotions now. You guys are really doin it big. gotta give props where its due you know?
> [snapback]2702080[/snapback]​*



Thanks....you know what let me express my self about this comment. I like carshows that are for the people and for the lowriders which who displays...i don't like car shows that make money of the people...for example you already mention one club.... :0 but any way...the reason we donate all of our proceeds are because we do this for love...We don't want to make money of people, that is why we charge only $20.00 and give good decent trophies and donate the rest of the money for scholarships. This way, we get to do something we love and also help out the community...


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I feel you on that. It's better when something is organized for the "benefit" of the community, instead of raping them. Even though I havent busted out with a car to this day :uh: , i still think 05 is going to be a good year for me, as it looks like its going to be a good summer.

Everyone is gathering more and more without any obligations or disputes. No ones been really talking shit, and i been seeing alot more positive in my opinion.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Feb 9 2005, 03:27 PM
> *Thanks....you know what let me express my self about this comment.  I like carshows that are for the people and for the  lowriders which who displays...i don't like car shows that make money of the people...for example you already mention one club.... :0  but any way...the reason we donate all of our proceeds are because we do this for love...We don't want to make money of people, that is why we charge only $20.00 and give good decent trophies and  donate the rest of the money for scholarships.  This way, we get to do something  we love and also help out the community...
> [snapback]2702423[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 9 2005, 03:02 PM
> *
> 
> Everyone is gathering more and more without any obligations or disputes. No ones been really talking shit, and  i been seeing alot more positive in my opinion.
> [snapback]2702639[/snapback]​*


thats exactly what ive been feeling as of late theres no clubs having problems with other clubs and everyone seems to be united


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Feb 9 2005, 09:00 AM
> *For the Hop its $30.00 per car and the prize is $100.00 per category.
> 
> Entry for the show is $20.00 per car and bike and for car models is $10.00...
> [snapback]2701035[/snapback]​*



thanks


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Feb 9 2005, 09:00 AM
> *For the Hop its $30.00 per car and the prize is $100.00 per category.
> 
> Entry for the show is $20.00 per car and bike and for car models is $10.00...
> [snapback]2701035[/snapback]​*


So the 30 dollars gets into the hop and show or do they have to be seperate like some other shows do it? (30 for the hop +20 for the show=50 dollars :angry: )


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

yea that is a good question though. i mean, it would be better if 30 bones got you into the hop and the show. otherwise, you better hope you win :uh:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Feb 10 2005, 08:55 AM
> *So the 30 dollars gets into the hop and show or do they have to be seperate like some other shows do it? (30 for the hop +20 for the show=50 dollars :angry:  )
> [snapback]2706090[/snapback]​*



Nope...that includes for the show and hop.... :cheesy: 

Hell no $50.00 is to much... :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Feb 10 2005, 01:46 PM
> *Nope...that includes for the show and hop.... :cheesy:
> 
> Hell no $50.00 is to much... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2706299[/snapback]​*


thats what im talkin about!!! socios already on top of things!!!


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Feb 10 2005, 08:46 AM
> *Nope...that includes for the show and hop.... :cheesy:
> 
> Hell no $50.00 is to much... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2706299[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 9 2005, 07:22 AM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2700335[/snapback]​*


I DON'T ABOUT THAT THERE SQUATTY,LIKE I SAID YOUR ALWAYS MENTIONING CRUZER ALL THE TIME :biggrin: COME OUT OF THE CLOSET THERE LIL'FELLA


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 11 2005, 07:06 AM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]2711150[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Same deal as last year. I got to hop and show my car for $30. Good deal for me and two trophies.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Feb 11 2005, 11:12 AM
> *Same deal as last year.  I got to hop and show my car for $30.  Good deal for me and two trophies.
> [snapback]2712247[/snapback]​*


You mean Victor got to hop and you got to show your car, right? :0 It would be much tighter if you hopped your own car. :biggrin: 


*V V V V V LOOK V V V V V *


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Who is Victor????


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Feb 12 2005, 10:40 AM
> *Who is Victor????
> [snapback]2715505[/snapback]​*


If I'm correct, you're the guy in the yellow shirt, right? And the guy hopping your ride is the guy in black. I know you're black and the guy hopping the car is either Mexican or white. Victor or not, it's not you hopping your ride. I'm just trying to help Dumps prove his point, not that it matters to me.


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

So let me get this straight. You are calling me out??? Saying that I can't hit my own switch??? I let the homey JASON hit the switch because he asked me if he could. I told him I don't care. So do you want to hop against me??? If you remember, I was giving it up during the show. From the time I got there. I hit the car four times before it even went in the pit. I don't know you, but we can hop. Doesn't matter to me.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Feb 12 2005, 07:25 PM
> *So let me get this straight.  You are calling me out???  Saying that I can't hit my own switch???  I let the homey JASON hit the switch because he asked me if he could.  I told him I don't care.  So do you want to hop against me???  If you remember, I was giving it up during the show.  From the time I got there.  I hit the car four times before it even went in the pit.  I don't know you, but we can hop.  Doesn't matter to me.
> [snapback]2717360[/snapback]​*


  Was that for me or Dumps? If it was for me, I don't hop and like I said, it don't matter to me. I am in the begining stages of building a little something something myself to address all the hoppers out there, who knows I might take you up on your offer one of these days :biggrin: , but at the moment, I just dance and I've beat her up bad that I want to put her away already (that's why I say I'm building something to hop  ) I'll let Dumps answer you back though, because I think you were talking to him.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Joe i saw you hit the switch comin into the show. I remember because i was like :0 on your second flick of the switch. That coupe is hot.

In my opinion, i dont think its a bad thing for someone not to hit their own shit. (Not that my opinion matters because i havent brought out a car yet) :uh: 

But i guess it depends on who your going up against. theres major competitors that dont even hop their own rides right :dunno:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Is Dumps the guy with the black Cutlass? Single Pump? I'm not trippin either way. Jason is like a brother to me. I hit the switch in his car and he hit the switch in my car. No big deal. Sometimes I think this site is a bad idea because people just start saying stuff about whatever. Everybody that saw this post called me and was like 'what the hell' and 'what are they even talkin about' Internet Riders. That car is garaunteed 40+ on chrome with a '90 clip. I didn't want to hop at the show, but the folks from Socio's were so cool with me that I told Jason he could have fun with the car in the pit. Just don't kill it. I don't have a problem with anybody. Ask anybody on the block. That's why I was trippin off of somebody tryin to make a smart ass comment. I don't call people out. I don't care if you hit the switch or let Marvin Gaye hit it. I just built a clean Lac to ride from time to time. I wanted enough heat in the trunk to be able to hop anybody that came my way. The clean underwear, well, everybody should have clean undies. If you want to let it go, its done. If you want to hop when you get a car ready, look me up. But the car better at least hit 30 before I acknoledge it on the street.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Feb 13 2005, 08:06 PM
> *Is Dumps the guy with the black Cutlass?  Single Pump?  I'm not trippin either way.  Jason is like a brother to me.  I hit the switch in his car and he hit the switch in my car.  No big deal.  Sometimes I think this site is a bad idea because people just start saying stuff about whatever.  Everybody that saw this post called me and was like 'what the hell' and 'what are they even talkin about'  Internet Riders.  That car is garaunteed 40+ on chrome with a '90 clip.  I didn't want to hop at the show, but the folks from Socio's were so cool with me that I told Jason he could have fun with the car in the pit.  Just don't kill it.  I don't have a problem with anybody.  Ask anybody on the block.  That's why I was trippin off of somebody tryin to make a smart ass comment.  I don't call people out.  I don't care if you hit the switch or let Marvin Gaye hit it.  I just built a clean Lac to ride from time to time.  I wanted enough heat in the trunk to be able to hop anybody that came my way.  The clean underwear, well, everybody should have clean undies.  If you want to let it go, its done.  If you want to hop when you get a car ready, look me up.  But the car better at least hit 30 before I acknoledge it on the street.
> [snapback]2721131[/snapback]​*


As far as I'm concerned, I know your car is hot and clean as hell :thumbsup: . I was just clearing up what Robert (Dumps) said. I myself have never called any one out and believe hopping or danceing is all in good fun. I do not care if you hit you switch, someone else hits the switch or your car hops by its self. I don't wanna talk for Dumps, (yeah, he's the one in the black Cutlass), but I think he's a firm believer of hopping your own car. Like I said, to me, if you get up, more power to you. Even better if you're getting up respectable inches which I know you are. As far as me coming out with anything that gets up, it's not for a certain person or people, it's just for the love of the lifestyle. I don't have a list of people that I want to hop against, I just kinda threw that out. Just like you said, I have no problem with anybody and can honestly say that for Robert as well (again, I dont wanna talk for him). Anybody that has dealt with me on here can vouch for me. I mean, I've argued on here but held no grudges. So with that said, as far as I'm concerned, I'm done and in all honesty, I should have never gotten involved in this conversation :biggrin: . I guess I was just following up on what Robert (Dumps) said and pointing out the obvious on the pics, I was not trying to be a smart ass myself or disrespect you or any fellow lowrider on here. To me it's all about respect.


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

And there it is. Respect. I got nothing but love for Brown Society. I dig the '65 and the '66. I keep saying I'm gonna say what's up to Robert when I see him, but never get the chance to. I just wanna ride.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Feb 13 2005, 09:24 PM
> *And there it is.  Respect.  I got nothing but love for Brown Society.  I dig the '65 and the '66.  I keep saying I'm gonna say what's up to Robert when I see him, but never get the chance to.  I just wanna ride.
> [snapback]2721501[/snapback]​*


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Feb 12 2005, 08:11 AM
> *You mean Victor got to hop and you got to show your car, right?  :0  It would be much tighter if you hopped your own car. :biggrin:
> V V V V V LOOK V V V V V
> [snapback]2715262[/snapback]​*


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm begining to wonder where Robert (Dumps) has been at. He's been MIA for a few days. :0


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 14 2005, 07:46 PM
> *I'm begining to wonder where Robert's (Dumps) at. He's been MIA for a few days.  :0
> [snapback]2725673[/snapback]​*


HOW MUCH IS THE FILTER FOR YOUR COMPRESSOR


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 14 2005, 06:46 PM
> *HOW MUCH IS THE FILTER FOR YOUR COMPRESSOR
> [snapback]2725681[/snapback]​*


Leo said about 20-25 bucks where he works at. You can buy it for my compressor, I'm sure it's a small price to pay for what I'm going to do to your ride. The filter plus lunch, that's a hell of a deal.  :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I WAS THINKING ABOUT USING MINE,BUT I FORGOT THAT THE REGULATOR VALVE BROKE SO WE CAN'T ADJUST THE PSI,IT STILL WORKS BUT JUST FOR AIR TOOLS,BUT I GUESS ITS NOT A BAD PRICE PLUS A DISCOUNT WITH LEO AT OSH,AND YES EDGAR I'M STILL BUYING YOU LUNCH.SOME CARNE ASADA,TORTILLAS,SALSA AND SOME SHASTA SODA SINCE WERE NOT BALLERS :biggrin: MAYBE SOME DAY I COULD AFFORD THE PEPSI


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 14 2005, 06:52 PM
> *I WAS THINKING ABOUT USING MINE,BUT I FORGOT THAT THE REGULATOR VALVE BROKE SO WE CAN'T ADJUST THE PSI,IT STILL WORKS BUT JUST FOR AIR TOOLS,BUT I GUESS ITS NOT A BAD PRICE PLUS A DISCOUNT WITH LEO AT OSH,AND YES EDGAR I'M STILL BUYING YOU LUNCH.SOME CARNE ASADA,TORTILLAS,SALSA AND SOME SHASTA SODA SINCE WERE NOT BALLERS :biggrin: MAYBE SOME DAY I COULD AFFORD THE PEPSI
> [snapback]2725720[/snapback]​*


Hasta be a Shasta :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 14 2005, 07:58 PM
> *Hasta be a Shasta  :uh:
> [snapback]2725752[/snapback]​*


CANT AFFORD THE GOOD STUFF HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 14 2005, 06:59 PM
> *CANT AFFORD THE GOOD STUFF HOMIE :biggrin:
> [snapback]2725759[/snapback]​*


At least buy me an RC Cola! :angry:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 14 2005, 08:57 PM
> *At least buy me an RC Cola! :angry:
> [snapback]2726008[/snapback]​*


HOW ABOUT SOME SAM'S CHOISCE SODA :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Feb 13 2005, 07:06 PM
> *Is Dumps the guy with the black Cutlass?  Single Pump?  I'm not trippin either way.  Jason is like a brother to me.  I hit the switch in his car and he hit the switch in my car.  No big deal.  Sometimes I think this site is a bad idea because people just start saying stuff about whatever.  Everybody that saw this post called me and was like 'what the hell' and 'what are they even talkin about'  Internet Riders.  That car is garaunteed 40+ on chrome with a '90 clip.  I didn't want to hop at the show, but the folks from Socio's were so cool with me that I told Jason he could have fun with the car in the pit.  Just don't kill it.  I don't have a problem with anybody.  Ask anybody on the block.  That's why I was trippin off of somebody tryin to make a smart ass comment.  I don't call people out.  I don't care if you hit the switch or let Marvin Gaye hit it.  I just built a clean Lac to ride from time to time.  I wanted enough heat in the trunk to be able to hop anybody that came my way.  The clean underwear, well, everybody should have clean undies.  If you want to let it go, its done.  If you want to hop when you get a car ready, look me up.  But the car better at least hit 30 before I acknoledge it on the street.
> [snapback]2721131[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: Hey, I didn't mean that in a bad way, homie, I just like seeing the driver jump out of the car and start hitting his own swithes. In this picture though, Vic is hitting the switch. But then vic hits everyones switch. Yeah, I have the black cutlass and I know it is not the cleanest ride out there but I am known for driving that bitch all over northern cali to entertain the crowd in the hop pit and then drive back home. My car does not hit the inches most other singles hit but I do it to support and entertain not to mention, it is the car I drive everyday to work and back. :biggrin: I will see you at the next show. Keep that car clean.


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

It's all good, but that's not Vic. It's Jason. Poor Jason, he is actually one of the better hoppers out there, but does get the credit he deserves. That was one of the reasons I let him hit the switch. To get that name out there more.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Feb 11 2005, 12:12 PM
> *Same deal as last year.  I got to hop and show my car for $30.  Good deal for me and two trophies.
> [snapback]2712247[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

EGORE,YOU DOWN TO SPRAY THE RIDE RAIN OR SHINE? I BOUGHT SOME MATERIALS,I GOT THE CLEAR,I JUST NEED SOME MORE PEARL WHICH I'LL PICK UP ON SAT.I JUST NEED TAPE AND PAPER TO COVER THE TOP  AND BUY LIKE UNOS 15LBS OF MEAT OR SO


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 15 2005, 05:02 PM
> *AND BUY LIKE UNOS 15LBS OF MEAT OR SO
> [snapback]2730318[/snapback]​*


*I'LL BE THERE!!! * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Gimme a call on Sunday so I can inspect your wetsand job and do more if needed. set everything up for Monday so we can spray.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I'LL START WET SANDING THE RIDE SAT. AND IF YOU WANNA HELP COME OVER AND THEN ON SUNDAY TAKE IT OVER TO BARRYS AND START PREPING IT UP THAT COME MONDAY JUST START SPRAYING THE RIDE :biggrin: TU NOMAS TRAIS THE PAINT GUN AND YOUR APPETITE :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 15 2005, 08:42 PM
> *I'LL START WET SANDING THE RIDE SAT. AND IF YOU WANNA HELP COME OVER AND THEN ON SUNDAY TAKE IT OVER TO BARRYS AND START PREPING IT UP THAT COME MONDAY JUST START SPRAYING THE RIDE :biggrin: TU NOMAS TRAIS THE PAINT GUN AND YOUR APPETITE :biggrin:
> [snapback]2731032[/snapback]​*



Make sure you guys post a few pics.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 15 2005, 08:49 PM
> *Make sure you guys post a few pics.
> [snapback]2731097[/snapback]​*


WILL DO,AFTER THE ESPARTO SHOW ITS TIME TO START JUICING UP THE MONTE :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 15 2005, 07:49 PM
> *Make sure you guys post a few pics.
> [snapback]2731097[/snapback]​*


Will do, bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 15 2005, 09:10 PM
> *Will do, bro!  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2731219[/snapback]​*


HEY WHERES SQUAT WHEN YOU NEED HIM,HE'S THE GUY WITH THE CAMARA


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Feb 9 2005, 02:00 PM
> *For the Hop its $30.00 per car and the prize is $100.00 per category.
> [snapback]2701035[/snapback]​*


ok, same goes for the dance, right? (thats my category). what if me and my brother are the only ones that sign up for it (like last year)? damn it, i want some money if im to blow another bag :biggrin: .


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 15 2005, 08:39 PM
> *HEY WHERES SQUAT WHEN YOU NEED HIM,HE'S THE GUY WITH THE CAMARA
> [snapback]2731335[/snapback]​*


True, but not the only guy. :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 16 2005, 12:05 AM
> *ok, same goes for the dance, right?  (thats my category).  what if me and my brother are the only ones that sign up for it (like last year)?  damn it, i want some money if im to blow another bag  :biggrin: .
> [snapback]2732161[/snapback]​*


I don't know if I wanna beat up my car anymore for no reason at all. The more I beat her up, the more of a headache it's gonna be down the road getting her straight and tight again. So I think it's all you this year Leo, until further notice.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

there you go. if im the only one in the dance, do i still get the $100? :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 15 2005, 09:02 PM
> *AND BUY LIKE UNOS 15LBS OF MEAT OR SO
> [snapback]2730318[/snapback]​*


call me after you spray the car :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 16 2005, 12:45 PM
> *call me after you spray the car :uh:
> [snapback]2733757[/snapback]​*


How about we call you after we eat? :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 16 2005, 01:59 PM
> *How about we call you after we eat?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2733848[/snapback]​*


yah buddy :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 16 2005, 01:45 PM
> *call me after you spray the car :uh:
> [snapback]2733757[/snapback]​*


HEY HOW ABOUT I CALL YOU OVER TO CLEAN MY RIMS AGAIN :biggrin: I SHOULD CALL YOU MR.CLEAN INSTEAD :cheesy:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ok ok. i know i killed the meat the last two times. You have to admit the queso was bomb. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 17 2005, 07:09 AM
> *
> 
> ok ok. i know i killed the meat the last two times. You have to admit the queso was bomb.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2737319[/snapback]​*


Scotty. On the real, swing by...




















































and help us prep the car!! :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

i'll swing by after work














































and grab a taco to eat :biggrin: .


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 17 2005, 11:57 AM
> *i'll swing by after work
> and grab a taco to eat  :biggrin: .
> [snapback]2738718[/snapback]​*


DAMMIT, IMMA HAVE TO KICK YOU IF YOU LEAN ON MY CAR! :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 17 2005, 03:40 PM
> *DAMMIT, IMMA HAVE TO KICK YOU IF YOU LEAN ON MY CAR!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2739358[/snapback]​*


I CAN ACTUALLY HEAR LEO SAYING THAT,NOW DAMMIT LEO NO TOUCHING THE CAR WHEN ITS WET OR I'LL KICK YOU


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 17 2005, 12:57 PM
> *i'll swing by after work
> and grab a taco to eat  :biggrin: .
> [snapback]2738718[/snapback]​*


HEY LEO WHEN DO YOU GET OUT OF WORK....THAT WAY WE CAN EAT ALL THE MEAT BEFORE YOU GET THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 17 2005, 08:19 AM
> *Scotty. On the real, swing by...
> and help us prep the car!!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2737341[/snapback]​*


YAH BUDDY


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 16 2005, 11:48 AM
> *there you go.  if im the only one in the dance, do i still get the $100?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2733533[/snapback]​*



I need to get back to you on that.....


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Feb 18 2005, 02:15 PM
> *I need to get back to you on that.....
> [snapback]2743057[/snapback]​*


lol, i conviced a white guy with a mini truck to dance his truck this year against me (at last years show), hopefully he shows up.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 18 2005, 07:24 PM
> *lol, i conviced a white guy with a mini truck to dance his truck this year against me (at last years show), hopefully he shows up.
> [snapback]2745745[/snapback]​*


The funny one was that white dude in the little black ricer with bags at the Chico Impalas show this past summer. It hella cracked me up! It was cute. :uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

cute :uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ill be here on sunday. vic call me


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Feb 19 2005, 12:28 AM
> *The funny one was that white dude in the little black ricer with bags at the Chico Impalas show this past summer. It hella cracked me up! It was cute.  :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2746087[/snapback]​*


i really do want some competition out there (you dont count cus your in my club). it inspires me to make it that much more better. with you out of the picture, the impala is going to be tearing it up   .


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Feb 20 2005, 12:08 AM
> *i really do want some competition out there (you dont count cus your in my club).  it inspires me to make it that much more better.  with you out of the picture, the impala is going to be tearing it up     .
> [snapback]2750674[/snapback]​*


Well if there is another car besides you, I might just go all out and break my fuckin car already! :angry:  ...













































Dayum, I gotta get the El Camino hooked up alreay! :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Categories please. :biggrin: 


























Thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Feb 23 2005, 09:39 PM
> *Categories please. :biggrin:
> Thank you. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2768977[/snapback]​*


Same as last year.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 23 2005, 09:41 PM
> *Same as last year.
> [snapback]2768984[/snapback]​*


Can they be listed anyway, please.  









Thanks


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Feb 24 2005, 12:46 AM
> *Can they be listed anyway, please.
> Thanks
> [snapback]2769447[/snapback]​*


Dayum, Robert, what manners. Using please and thanks, I like that!  :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lisset has the list. Im sure she will post it as soon as she sees this.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

...we are still looking at them. we might add a couple more not sure...last year we gave 110 trophies... we are trying to see if we can add a couple more...but it still int he works...  I will post them as soon as we modify the list.....


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Feb 24 2005, 09:02 AM
> * ...we are still looking at them.  we might add a couple more not sure...last year we gave 110 trophies... we are trying to see if we can add a couple more...but it still int he works...   I will post them as soon as we modify the list.....
> [snapback]2770530[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: 
Thank you.


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Make sure that you guys check out the raffle for the Lowrider bike. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2005, 08:45 PM
> *Make sure that you guys check out the raffle for the Lowrider bike.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2806396[/snapback]​*


If I win the bike, does that make me a SocioS bike member......LOL! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Mar 4 2005, 02:18 PM
> *If I win the bike, does that make me a SocioS bike member......LOL! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2809262[/snapback]​*


Very good question...hmmmm....hmmmmm....... :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Mar 4 2005, 01:25 PM
> *Very good question...hmmmm....hmmmmm....... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2809295[/snapback]​*


Cause if that's the case, put me down for 1000 tickets....LOL! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Mar 4 2005, 01:18 PM
> *If I win the bike, does that make me a SocioS bike member......LOL! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2809262[/snapback]​*


I thought you wanted to get Phantasy b.c. started? :dunno: :0


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2005, 01:39 PM
> *I thought you wanted to get Phantasy b.c. started?  :dunno:  :0
> [snapback]2809355[/snapback]​*


I've decided that I want to be the President of SocioS Bike Club instead. J/K Hey Raul, are you going to the picnic this weekend at Discovery? If so, hollah at me, cause I need to ask you something.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Mar 4 2005, 01:43 PM
> *I've decided that I want to be the President of SocioS Bike Club instead.  J/K  Hey Raul, are you going to the picnic this weekend at Discovery?  If so, hollah at me, cause I need to ask you something.
> [snapback]2809375[/snapback]​*


I will probably head out there, If I dont make it PM me your number.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Mar 4 2005, 02:43 PM
> *I've decided that I want to be the President of SocioS Bike Club instead.  J/K  Hey Raul, are you going to the picnic this weekend at Discovery?  If so, hollah at me, cause I need to ask you something.
> [snapback]2809375[/snapback]​*


 :0 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

Seems like a cool show to go check out....


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Any_Gueys_@Mar 8 2005, 10:56 AM
> *Seems like a cool show to go check out....
> [snapback]2823664[/snapback]​*


It is, bro. I recommend you make it to this one.  :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

egor,have you went to barrys and check out the pearly monte :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 8 2005, 04:58 PM
> *egor,have you went to barrys and check out the pearly monte :biggrin:
> [snapback]2825231[/snapback]​*


Naw, bro. I haven't had time. :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 8 2005, 10:03 PM
> *Naw, bro. I haven't had time.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2826345[/snapback]​*


CHECK IT OUT ITS VERY PEARLY :biggrin: WELL I GUESS THE NAME SPRINKLED KKD IS OUT OF THE QUESTION :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 8 2005, 09:49 PM
> *CHECK IT OUT ITS VERY PEARLY :biggrin: WELL I GUESS THE NAME SPRINKLED KKD IS OUT OF THE QUESTION :biggrin:
> [snapback]2826591[/snapback]​*


Got the camera's memory card hooked up the comp, you want me to post some pics on here or make a topic of painting your car? If I make a topic of it, it will have to go in the "body and paint" forum, not in this forum.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

would someone from Socios let me know if it is ok to pass out flyers for our picnic at this show??

Robert


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I dont see why not


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 8 2005, 09:52 PM
> *Got the camera's memory card hooked up the comp, you want me to post some pics on here or make a topic of painting your car? If I make a topic of it, it will have to go in the "body and paint" forum, not in this forum.
> [snapback]2826610[/snapback]​*


They are here (along with other pics) if you want to take a look at them: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=158379&st=40


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 8 2005, 10:52 PM
> *Got the camera's memory card hooked up the comp, you want me to post some pics on here or make a topic of painting your car? If I make a topic of it, it will have to go in the "body and paint" forum, not in this forum.
> [snapback]2826610[/snapback]​*


COOL GO FOR IT ,HEY NICE PIC OF YOUR FAT ASS WET SANDING :biggrin:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Mar 8 2005, 09:55 PM
> *would someone from Socios let me know if it is ok to pass out flyers for our picnic at this show??
> 
> Robert
> [snapback]2826623[/snapback]​*


Hey its all good. But you know what our car show is May 29th that is after your picnic. Actually is it cool if we pass out flyers at your picnic... :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Feb 12 2005, 08:11 AM
> *You mean Victor got to hop and you got to show your car, right?  :0  It would be much tighter if you hopped your own car. :biggrin:
> V V V V V LOOK V V V V V
> [snapback]2715262[/snapback]​*



i'm no hopper. but if betting with money whoevers car i'm hopping againt should hit thier own switch.now for fun it does'nt matter thats my opinon. if you agree or disagree let me know.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 9 2005, 11:17 PM
> *i'm no hopper. but if betting with money whoevers car i'm hopping againt should hit thier own switch.now for fun it does'nt matter thats my opinon. if you agree or disagree let me know.
> [snapback]2831178[/snapback]​*


You don't gotta lie, I know you got a monster setup in that trunk of yours!


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

eeeh, sorry guys, but like racing, i think its car against car, not driver against driver. thats why the owner of the race car does not race the car, they choose the best driver to drive the car. if somebody can hop the exact same car better than the owner, i would say its ok if that person hopped the car. personally, i dont think i would let anybody dance my car for me, its too damn fun to let anybody else do it :biggrin: .


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 9 2005, 11:00 PM
> *eeeh, sorry guys, but like racing, i think its car against car, not driver against driver.  thats why the owner of the race car does not race the car, they choose the best driver to drive the car.  if somebody can hop the exact same car better than the owner, i would say its ok if that person hopped the car.  personally, i dont think i would let anybody dance my car for me, its too damn fun to let anybody else do it  :biggrin: .
> [snapback]2831352[/snapback]​*


You've been hanging out with the rice rockets too much. All the rice fumes have got you all mixed up! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 10 2005, 12:00 AM
> *eeeh, sorry guys, but like racing, i think its car against car, not driver against driver.  thats why the owner of the race car does not race the car, they choose the best driver to drive the car.  if somebody can hop the exact same car better than the owner, i would say its ok if that person hopped the car.  personally, i dont think i would let anybody dance my car for me, its too damn fun to let anybody else do it  :biggrin: .
> [snapback]2831352[/snapback]​*


Reminds me of Bugs Bunny...Eeeeh, what's up, Doc??


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 9 2005, 10:50 PM
> *You don't gotta lie, I know you got a monster setup in that trunk of yours!
> [snapback]2831305[/snapback]​*


if you think 2 batteries in my trunk is a monster setup then watch out because im calling everybody out.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 11 2005, 12:30 AM
> *if you think 2 batteries in my trunk is a monster setup then watch out because im calling everybody out.
> [snapback]2836827[/snapback]​*


DAMN MANUEL YOUR HARDCORE :biggrin: HEY 2 BATTERIES I HAVENT SEEN THAT BEING USED IN A HOP,I GOTTA SEE THIS FOR MYSELF  AS I TOO WANT TO BE A HOPPER SOME DAY...THAT IS WHENEVER I GET MY SET UP,BUT FIRST I GOTTA DEAL WITH MY PAINT ISSUE :biggrin: IT SEEMS ALL THAT PEARL MADE THE CAR LOOK NOT SO GOOD :uh: BUT IT CAN BE FIXED WITH A LIL HELP FROM OL'BEN AND HIS BUDDY JEFFERSON,I WISH GEORGE WOULD HELP,I KNOW IT WOULD BE ALOT BETTER IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 9 2005, 11:00 PM
> *eeeh, sorry guys, but like racing, i think its car against car, not driver against driver.  thats why the owner of the race car does not race the car, they choose the best driver to drive the car.  if somebody can hop the exact same car better than the owner, i would say its ok if that person hopped the car.  personally, i dont think i would let anybody dance my car for me, its too damn fun to let anybody else do it  :biggrin: .
> [snapback]2831352[/snapback]​*


you have a point there butttttttttt if i call somebody out thier going to want me to hit the switch since i'm talking .there's alot of people that call me out to hop so when i get my third battery i would want them to hit thier own switch. now caddilac 1 when your in the pit it's his option to hit it or let someone else it .


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

ILL BE THERE,DOING IT INSPIRATIONS STYLE....


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

JUST WANTED TO SAY WHATSUP. CANT WAIT FOR THE SHOW


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

my computers busted. got so many viruses on it, that when i turn it on, it freezes up. so just one piece of advice..

dont download anything from 8th street latinas :uh: :uh:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

go to download.com and download a adware/spyware removal program. it should help fix it up.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

it worked for me


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I CANT EVEN DO THAT. ONCE I TURN ON MY COMPUTER IT FREEZES.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 12 2005, 10:11 PM
> *I CANT EVEN DO THAT. ONCE I TURN ON MY COMPUTER IT FREEZES.
> [snapback]2844097[/snapback]​*



Unplug your machine from whatever internet you have, wipeout the hard drive and reinstall everything. If that works, then go to download.com. If it doesnt then call me so I can sell you a Mac.   

Updates on the Lowrider bike we are raffleing off are coming soon. Its going to be another goos show this year.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Feb 23 2005, 09:39 PM
> *Categories please. :biggrin:
> Thank you. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2768977[/snapback]​*


Have these been thought up? 

:dunno: 


If so, please post what they are, please. :biggrin: 


Thank you again.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 13 2005, 11:40 AM
> *Unplug your machine from whatever internet you have, wipeout the hard drive and reinstall everything. If that works, then go to download.com. If it doesnt then call me so I can sell you a Mac.
> 
> Updates on the Lowrider bike we are raffleing off are coming soon. Its going to be another goos show this year.
> [snapback]2845254[/snapback]​*


Bro, with all due respect when it comes to Macs... :thumbsdown:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 12 2005, 05:44 PM
> *my computers busted. got so many viruses on it, that when i turn it on, it freezes up. so just one piece of advice..
> 
> dont download anything from 8th street latinas :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2843381[/snapback]​*


And you thought only the girls on there were the only ones getting bent over and getting in the ass, huh? :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 13 2005, 11:20 PM
> *And you thought only the girls on there were the only ones getting bent over and getting in the ass, huh?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2847413[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :angry: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Mar 13 2005, 08:57 PM
> *Have these been thought up?
> 
> :dunno:
> ...



This week i promise.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 13 2005, 10:19 PM
> *Bro, with all due respect when it comes to Macs... :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2847407[/snapback]​*


  bad mac experience?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Mar 14 2005, 09:51 AM
> *This week i promise.....
> [snapback]2848798[/snapback]​*


Gracias!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

IS THIS THE NEW ONE????


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by inspirations central cal._@Mar 12 2005, 10:48 AM
> * ILL BE THERE,DOING IT INSPIRATIONS STYLE....
> [snapback]2842549[/snapback]​*



Thats cool.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

VIC I LOVE THE MONTE BRO, ITS COMIN OUT REAL GOOD..

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 14 2005, 01:49 PM
> *VIC I LOVE THE MONTE BRO, ITS COMIN OUT REAL GOOD..
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2849347[/snapback]​*



OMG.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 14 2005, 11:00 AM
> *  bad mac experience?
> [snapback]2848836[/snapback]​*


Yeah, that was all we had at work for a while. We now have PC's, but still have some of them crappy macs.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 14 2005, 02:49 PM
> *VIC I LOVE THE MONTE BRO, ITS COMIN OUT REAL GOOD..
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2849347[/snapback]​*


HEY I KINDA WANTED TO GO WITH THAT WICKED EVIL LOOK,AND WHAT WAY TO MAKE IT THAT ...BY PUTTING SOME CHAINS AND SOME SKULLS :biggrin:

SORRY I WAS TYPING TO FAST :uh:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 14 2005, 12:37 PM
> *IS THIS THE NEW ONE????
> [snapback]2849307[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:  



You just need to see it in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 14 2005, 08:07 PM
> *HEY I KINDA WNTED TO G WITH THAT WICKED EVIL LOOKS,AND WHAT WAY TO MKE IT THAT ...BY UTTING SOME CHAINS AND SOME SKULLS :biggrin:
> [snapback]2849961[/snapback]​*


what did he said?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 14 2005, 06:16 PM
> *what did he said?
> [snapback]2850763[/snapback]​*



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That's what I'm saying!     :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 14 2005, 11:16 PM
> *what did he said?
> [snapback]2850763[/snapback]​*


ITS OK. I SPEAK PAYSA. ILL BREAK DOWN WHAT HE SAID..


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 14 2005, 08:07 PM
> *HEY I KINDA WNTED TO G WITH THAT WICKED EVIL LOOKS,AND WHAT WAY TO MKE IT THAT ...BY UTTING SOME CHAINS AND SOME SKULLS :biggrin:
> [snapback]2849961[/snapback]​*


"basically i like the tacos at "quick lunch" better than the del taco, because they use real meat instead of processed.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

GREAT, HERE COMES THE CRANK CALLING ON FRIDAY


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 15 2005, 03:37 PM
> *GREAT, HERE COMES THE CRANK CALLING ON FRIDAY
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2854501[/snapback]​*


what did you said,and no i dont like the quik lunch or the del taco,i prefer guadalajara's :biggrin: but you man i know what you like,your obsessed with the taco trucks


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 14 2005, 08:16 PM
> *what did he said?
> [snapback]2850763[/snapback]​*


I SAID DAMMIT I'LL KICK YOU


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

You guys are WEIRD...but i guess that is a good thing.... :uh: .... :biggrin: ....


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Mar 15 2005, 05:14 PM
> *You guys are WEIRD...but i guess that is a good thing.... :uh: .... :biggrin: ....
> [snapback]2854946[/snapback]​*


HEY ITS ALL HOMIE LOVE,ITS NOT TALKING SMACK OR NOTHING,JUST THE WAY WE ARE,CRACKIN A FEW JOKES MAKE THE DAY GO BY REAL SMOOTH WITH A FEW LAUGHS :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

EDGAR HIT ME UP,LET E KNOW WHAT YOU FOUND OUT ABOUT THE PROJECT  AND SEE WHATS UP AFTER,I'M THINKING ABOUT BUYING THAT WHAT YOU WANT TO BUY,IN CASE YOU DNT GET TO OR IF WE CAN GET A HOLD OF ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

hay post up the upgraded flyer for socios car show


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 15 2005, 08:28 PM
> *EDGAR HIT ME UP,LET E KNOW WHAT YOU FOUND OUT ABOUT THE PROJECT  AND SEE WHATS UP AFTER,I'M THINKING ABOUT BUYING THAT WHAT YOU WANT TO BUY,IN CASE YOU DNT GET TO OR IF WE CAN GET A HOLD OF ONE :biggrin:
> [snapback]2855028[/snapback]​*


que QUE?


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 16 2005, 11:52 PM
> *que QUE?
> [snapback]2861621[/snapback]​*


I'M TALKING ABOUT GETTING A PAINT GUN MY FREIND TO PAINT A CAR :uh:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

im down to pitch in and buy victor a spell check for his layitlow posts.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

SORRY THERE IM HERE AT WORK AND IM TYPEINA LIL TOO FAST,DONT WANNA GET CAUGHT,PLUS THEY PUT IN A NEW KEY BOARD ON MY PC AD IT SUCKS :angry: SOME LETTERS DONT GET PUNCHED IN :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Wacha Leo and Victor picking up where me and Victor left off. :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 17 2005, 09:04 AM
> *Wacha Leo and Victor picking up where me and Victor left off.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2862998[/snapback]​*


YAH BUDDDY,GOTTA WATCH OUT FOR KIP,HES PRACTICING TO BECOME A CAGE FIGHTER :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

:biggrin: ok im done. as far as i know, a few people are planning to bust out with their cars for this show, should be a good turnout.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 18 2005, 12:42 PM
> *:biggrin:  ok im done.  as far as i know, a few people are planning to bust out with their cars for this show, should be a good turnout.
> [snapback]2869460[/snapback]​*



Thanks... can't wait...i hope we double this year.....


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

ME AND EDGAR HAVE A LIL SOMETHING HAT WERE WORKING ON,WONT SAY WHAT,JUST WAIT N SEE TIL SOCIOS...HOPEFULLY :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 18 2005, 04:08 PM
> *ME AND EDGAR HAVE A LIL SOMETHING HAT WERE WORKING ON,WONT SAY WHAT,JUST WAIT N SEE TIL SOCIOS...HOPEFULLY :biggrin:
> [snapback]2870279[/snapback]​*


  :biggrin: I'd keep it on the down low 'till it's done. You know how that saying goes, "don't count your chickens befre they hatch".


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 18 2005, 05:31 PM
> *  :biggrin: I'd keep it on the down low 'till it's done. You know how that saying goes, "don't count your chickens befre they hatch".
> [snapback]2870395[/snapback]​*


YA BUDDY,LETS JUST HOPE LEO DOESNT SAY ANYTHING ABOUT IT :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

pos ya callate pendejo! damn, all saying its on the down low then all talking about it. either it is or isnt.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

HAHA, MAN I BEEN WORKIN LIKE CRAZY AT THIS NEW JOB, I CAN ONLY USE THE INTERNET HERE. BUT I CAN ONLY GET ON SATURDAY MORNINGS BEFORE 7 AM, BECAUSE THE GUYS HERE HOG THE COMPUTER TO CHAT ABOUT THEIR MUSTANGS :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

LOOKS LIEK SALINAS SHOW WAS CANCELLED, IF ANYONE WANTS TO GO CALL ME. LETS CARAVAN OR SOMETHING. UNTIL THEN IM GONNA BE LOOKING AT THIS FIRME HYNA THAT WORKS THE NIGHT SHIFT HERE, 

I ASKED HER IF SHE WANTED A DOUGHNUT BEFORE SHE LEFT HOME THIS MORNING, AND SHE LOOKED AT ME LIKE I WAS A LARD ASS. :uh:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 19 2005, 07:44 AM
> *HAHA, MAN I BEEN WORKIN LIKE CRAZY AT THIS NEW JOB, I CAN ONLY USE THE INTERNET HERE. BUT I CAN ONLY GET ON SATURDAY MORNINGS BEFORE 7 AM, BECAUSE THE GUYS HERE HOG THE COMPUTER TO CHAT ABOUT THEIR MUSTANGS :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> LOOKS LIEK SALINAS SHOW WAS CANCELLED, IF ANYONE WANTS TO GO CALL ME. LETS CARAVAN OR SOMETHING. UNTIL THEN IM GONNA BE LOOKING AT THIS FIRME HYNA THAT WORKS THE NIGHT SHIFT HERE,
> ...



You should have told her it was a krispy kream doughnut. :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 19 2005, 08:44 AM
> *HAHA, MAN I BEEN WORKIN LIKE CRAZY AT THIS NEW JOB, I CAN ONLY USE THE INTERNET HERE. BUT I CAN ONLY GET ON SATURDAY MORNINGS BEFORE 7 AM, BECAUSE THE GUYS HERE HOG THE COMPUTER TO CHAT ABOUT THEIR MUSTANGS :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> LOOKS LIEK SALINAS SHOW WAS CANCELLED, IF ANYONE WANTS TO GO CALL ME. LETS CARAVAN OR SOMETHING. UNTIL THEN IM GONNA BE LOOKING AT THIS FIRME HYNA THAT WORKS THE NIGHT SHIFT HERE,
> ...


Dayum, does that mean I shouldn't invite her to a doughnut myself??


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Mar 19 2005, 12:48 PM
> *You should have told her it was a krispy kream doughnut.  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2872870[/snapback]​*


YUP WORKS FOR ME,HEY IM A PROUD SPONSER SO IF YOU WANT THE HOOK UP LET ME KNOW  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT for my fam....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Mar 23 2005, 04:07 PM
> *TTT for my fam....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2896203[/snapback]​*


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

HELLOOOOOO i am back...i was on VACATION.... uffin: :wave:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Mar 28 2005, 09:03 AM
> *HELLOOOOOO  i am back...i was on VACATION.... uffin:  :wave:
> [snapback]2917740[/snapback]​*


Sup homegirl, keep me posted on them rooms.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Mar 28 2005, 10:03 AM
> *HELLOOOOOO  i am back...i was on VACATION.... uffin:  :wave:
> [snapback]2917740[/snapback]​*


Funny, me too. I was down in Southern Cali.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

:tears: :tears: :tears: I'M NOT EVEN SURE IF MY CAR WILL BE THERE THE DAY OF SOCIOS.I HAVE ALOT OF WORK TO DO ON IT,CHINGADO! :angry: BUT I'D RATHER TAKE MY TIME ON IT AND HAVE IT DONE RIGHT :biggrin: I HOPE :uh: LIKE THEY SAY THIRD TIME IS A CHARM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: VERDAD EDGAR  OH EY BRO THIS WEEKEND YOU SHOULD COME OVER CHECK OUT WHAT I GOT,YOU MIGHT LIKE IT


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 29 2005, 06:46 PM
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: I'M NOT EVEN SURE IF MY CAR WILL BE THERE THE DAY OF SOCIOS.I HAVE ALOT OF WORK TO DO ON IT,CHINGADO! :angry: BUT I'D RATHER TAKE MY TIME ON IT AND HAVE IT DONE RIGHT :biggrin: I HOPE :uh: LIKE THEY SAY THIRD TIME IS A CHARM :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: VERDAD EDGAR  OH EY BRO THIS WEEKEND YOU SHOULD COME OVER CHECK OUT WHAT I GOT,YOU MIGHT LIKE IT
> [snapback]2925809[/snapback]​*


A FREAKY ASS VIEJA THAT'S DOWN TO MESS AROUND ON THE DOWN LOW??? :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 29 2005, 10:43 PM
> *A FREAKY ASS VIEJA THAT'S DOWN TO MESS AROUND ON THE DOWN LOW??? :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2926506[/snapback]​*


NAH DESIRE MOVED AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 29 2005, 08:43 PM
> *A FREAKY ASS VIEJA THAT'S DOWN TO MESS AROUND ON THE DOWN LOW??? :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2926506[/snapback]​*



Come on, you know vic can't get anything like that. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Mar 29 2005, 09:45 PM
> *Come on, you know vic can't get anything like that.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2926519[/snapback]​*


I don't know, can't a guy dream?? :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Mar 29 2005, 09:45 PM
> *NAH DESIRE MOVED AWAY :biggrin:
> [snapback]2926517[/snapback]​*


Yeah, I know. I miss her! :tears:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Mar 29 2005, 10:47 PM
> *Yeah, I know. I miss her!  :tears:
> [snapback]2926537[/snapback]​*


DAMN RIGHT


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 











































 

























hey robert i should be done with the categories this week....


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Mar 29 2005, 10:45 PM
> *Come on, you know vic can't get anything like that.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2926519[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: SHOWS HOW MUCH YOU KNOW :uh:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Mar 30 2005, 10:31 AM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> hey robert i should be done with the categories this week....
> [snapback]2929165[/snapback]​*



MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*Over 100 trophies awarded!!!!!*

Categories
Pre-50’s
Best 50’s
Original 50’s
Original 60’s
Street 60-64’s
Mild 60-64’s
Full 60-64’s
Street 65-69’s
Mild 65-69’s
Full 65-69’s
Street 70’s
Mild 70’s
Full 70’s
Street 80’s
Mild 80’s
Full 80’s
Best 90’s
Best 2000’s
Best Euro’s
Best SUV
Best Bomb/Panel Truck
Best Truck 60-80’s
Best Truck 90-2000’s
Best 60’s Convertible
Best 70’s Convertible
Best Engine
Best Trunk Setup
Best Interior
Club w/ most plaques Displayed
Best Mural
Highest 3 Wheel
Under Construction
Best Paint
Single Pump
Double Pump
Long Distance
Best Display
Best 3-wheeler
Best Bike Street Custom
Best Bike Mild Custom
Best Bike Full Custom
BEST of Show Bike
BEST of Show Car
Best Model


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Mar 30 2005, 03:31 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2929165[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I CANT ENTER MINE IN ANY OF THE CATAGORIES :tears: :tears: ...YET


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Mar 31 2005, 08:09 PM
> *Over 100 trophies awarded!!!!!
> 
> Categories
> ...


what about a "car dance" category? or am i just going to be taking home some $$ this time :biggrin: ?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> what about a "car dance" category? or am i just going to be taking home some $$ this time :biggrin: ?
> [snapback]2937969[/snapback]​[/quote
> 
> Sorry, i will update my list.. but we need to have at least three dancers...


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

vic call me when you have a chance. i want to talk to you about helping you get the monte up to par. i heard you kind of having some doubts. lets try to get it up to par by socios show. call me ill come through and help. 

OH AND BY THE WAY, SOMEONE JACKED MY DIGICAM. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 1 2005, 09:37 PM
> *vic call me when you have a chance. i want to talk to you about helping you get the monte up to par. i heard you kind of having some doubts. lets try to get it up to par by socios show. call me ill come through and help.
> 
> OH AND BY THE WAY, SOMEONE JACKED MY DIGICAM.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2942084[/snapback]​*


HEY SCOTT WUZZ UP,I'M OFF TODAY (FRIDAY) AT 8 I'LL HIT YOU UP UP OR HIT ME UP,I DO HAVE SOME DOUBTS ON THE MONTE,BUT I JUST WANT IT TO COME OUT CLEAN AS FUCK,SHOW HOW I RIDE WITH THE BROWN SOCIETY PLAQUE  AND I MIGHT BE BRINING HOME MY NEW PROJECT TOO


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 1 2005, 07:16 PM
> *Sorry, i will update my list.. but we need to have at least three dancers...
> [snapback]2940846[/snapback]​*


i really hope we at LEAST have that. si no i dont really see a point in dancing just for show. the crowd WILL see plenty though either way :biggrin: .


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 2 2005, 01:04 AM
> *HEY SCOTT WUZZ UP,I'M OFF TODAY (FRIDAY) AT 8 I'LL HIT YOU UP UP OR HIT ME UP,I DO HAVE SOME DOUBTS ON THE MONTE,BUT I JUST WANT IT TO COME OUT CLEAN AS FUCK,SHOW HOW I RIDE WITH THE BROWN SOCIETY PLAQUE  AND I MIGHT BE BRINING HOME MY NEW PROJECT TOO
> [snapback]2942197[/snapback]​*


newbie to lowriding... sokay bictor, these "doubts" will hopefully not be around for much more longer. you just have to be patient man. cant do everything at once.

there are some people that buy cars and just let them meranate (sp?) for years untill they figure out what exaclty they want to do with them.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 2 2005, 04:12 PM
> *newbie to lowriding...  sokay bictor, these "doubts" will hopefully not be around for much more longer.  you just have to be patient man.  cant do everything at once.
> 
> there are some people that buy cars and just let them meranate (sp?) for years untill they figure out what exaclty they want to do with them.
> [snapback]2944725[/snapback]​*


YOU ARE SO TRUE MY FRIEND,ITS NOT THAT I DONT WANT TO GET IT FIXED UP,BUT I JUST CANT DECIDE WHAT TO DO,I WANT MY CAR TO HAVE EVERYTHING ORIGINAL DONE,NOT TRYING TO COPY SOMEONE ELSES IDEAS OR RIDE.I SPENT ALOT OF FERIA ON MY RIDE AND WHAT DO I HAVE TO SHOW FOR...ELL YOU SEEN THE CAR ALREADY :uh: BUT HOPEFULLY I CAN DECIDE WHAT I WANT EXACTLY AND CRUISE IT OUT THIS SUMMER


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2005, 07:14 AM
> *
> [snapback]2966857[/snapback]​*



:wave:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2005, 07:14 AM
> *
> [snapback]2966857[/snapback]​*


*RAUL CALL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 8 2005, 03:10 PM
> *RAUL CALL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2974061[/snapback]​*


Ok everyone, the situation is ok. Nothing to worry about. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 8 2005, 03:10 PM
> *RAUL CALL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2974061[/snapback]​*


Dam!!!!! Like that......LOL!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Apr 8 2005, 10:38 PM
> *Dam!!!!! Like that......LOL!!!!
> [snapback]2975500[/snapback]​*


Naw, just a.... nevermind. lol


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 11 2005, 07:13 PM
> *Naw, just a.... nevermind. lol
> [snapback]2986069[/snapback]​*


 :scrutinize:  :dunno: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 12 2005, 06:49 AM
> *:scrutinize:            :dunno:  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2988473[/snapback]​*


lol.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 12 2005, 09:59 AM
> *lol.
> [snapback]2988955[/snapback]​*



:uh: :nono: :buttkick: .....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 12 2005, 03:10 PM
> *:uh:  :nono:  :buttkick: .....
> [snapback]2990564[/snapback]​*


Yeah, thats basiclly what happened to me when I didnt call back.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 12 2005, 04:30 PM
> *Yeah, thats basiclly what happened to me when I didnt call back.
> [snapback]2990648[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here is the update on the lowrider bike we are raffling off. Should be painted in a few days and parts are on the way. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Lookin good homie!!! Can't wait to win it........LOL!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Apr 15 2005, 08:36 PM
> *Lookin good homie!!!  Can't wait to win it........LOL!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3008109[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

I DON'T KNOW IF I'LL BE ABLE TO MAKE IT AFTER ALL :tears: :tears: I'LL TRY TO PULL ONE OFF :biggrin:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 16 2005, 03:31 PM
> *I DON'T KNOW IF I'LL BE ABLE TO MAKE IT AFTER ALL :tears:  :tears: I'LL TRY TO PULL ONE OFF :biggrin:
> [snapback]3009196[/snapback]​*


bic, you go back and fourth. you still have over a month before the show. mejor dont count your chickens before the eggs hatch.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Lookee Lookee :biggrin: ...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=172247


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 18 2005, 01:32 AM
> *bic, you go back and fourth.  you still have over a month before the show.  mejor dont count your chickens before the eggs hatch.
> [snapback]3014452[/snapback]​*


WELL I WILL ROLL TO SOCIOS IF I GET MY CAR PAINTED,WHICH I HOPE TO HAVE DONE BY EARLY NEXT MONTH,AS FAR AS INTERIOR IM NOT SURE I TOOK IT IN LAST MONTH AND THE GUY HASNT EVEN STARTED IT YET,HES BEEN BUSY,SO SEATS AND CARPET PUT IN BUT NO PANELS :biggrin: BUT OH WELL :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

i never said that...

i said, paint it first, thats the first thing people see when your rolling down the street :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 18 2005, 05:31 PM
> *i never said that...
> 
> i said, paint it first, thats the first thing people see when your rolling down the street  :uh:
> [snapback]3017439[/snapback]​*


SORRY LEO FOR THE MISUNDERSTANDING


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 18 2005, 05:35 PM
> *SORRY LEO FOR THE MISUNDERSTANDING
> [snapback]3017717[/snapback]​*



*OMG....*
Hey you better go...i know what's going on..but you better show some support... :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 19 2005, 10:30 AM
> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'>1ST PLACE TROPHIES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 19 2005, 02:16 PM
> *I'LL BE THERE SHOWING SOME SUPPORT  WITH MY DIGITAL AND VIDEO CAMARA TAKING PICS AND RECORDING 1ST PLACE </span>TROPHIES :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3022183[/snapback]​*


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 19 2005, 04:16 PM
> *I'LL BE THERE SHOWING SOME SUPPORT  WITH MY DIGITAL AND VIDEO CAMARA TAKING PICS AND RECORDING 1ST PLACE </span>TROPHIES :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3022183[/snapback]​*


TTT  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 19 2005, 07:16 PM
> *I'LL BE THERE SHOWING SOME SUPPORT  WITH MY DIGITAL AND VIDEO CAMARA TAKING PICS AND RECORDING 1ST PLACE </span>TROPHIES :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3022183[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 20 2005, 07:27 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]3027919[/snapback]​*


NOT FUNNY THERE SCOTTY :nono: :nono: :nono: 
I'm really trying to get the monte up and going by Socios,I just gotta stop working saturdays :uh: but we'll see wuzz up  Hey I could win best for Euro  I do have four lug adapters I can just throw the spokes on the Acura and cruise :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 20 2005, 07:03 PM
> *NOT FUNNY THERE SCOTTY :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> I'm really trying to get the monte up and going by Socios,I just gotta stop working saturdays :uh: but we'll see wuzz up  Hey I could win best for Euro  I do have four lug adapters I can just throw the spokes on the Acura and cruise :biggrin:
> [snapback]3028053[/snapback]​*



hmmmm..... :0


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 20 2005, 07:03 PM
> *NOT FUNNY THERE SCOTTY :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> I'm really trying to get the monte up and going by Socios,I just gotta stop working saturdays :uh: but we'll see wuzz up  Hey I could win best for Euro  I do have four lug adapters I can just throw the spokes on the Acura and cruise :biggrin:
> [snapback]3028053[/snapback]​*


There you go again...that's enough.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Apr 21 2005, 10:39 AM
> *There you go again...that's enough.
> [snapback]3030512[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :dunno: WHAT?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

SOOOOOOOCIOS :biggrin: 


YOU GUYS SHOULD PUT THE STOP SIGN IN FRONT OF THE COLLEGE SOMEWHERE, WHERE EVERYONE CAN SEE IT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 22 2005, 05:07 PM
> *SOOOOOOOCIOS :biggrin:
> YOU GUYS SHOULD PUT THE STOP SIGN IN FRONT OF THE COLLEGE SOMEWHERE, WHERE EVERYONE CAN SEE IT
> [snapback]3038356[/snapback]​*


That is a good idea...


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here is another progress picture of the lowrider bike we will be raffling off at our show. The frame is in the painting process and should be done soon. The rest of the parts are going to show up next week and as soon as the frame is painted the seat will be sent to get upholstered.


----------



## PHANTASYGIRL (Jun 22, 2004)

Does anyone know what time the CarShow Starts and ends on Sat Apr.30th in west Sac??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PHANTASYGIRL_@Apr 26 2005, 08:42 PM
> *Does anyone know what time the CarShow Starts and ends on Sat Apr.30th in west Sac??
> [snapback]3057370[/snapback]​*


I bumped up the topic for you. The show is from 11:30 to 4:30. :biggrin:


----------



## PHANTASYGIRL (Jun 22, 2004)

thanx


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 22 2005, 04:07 PM
> *SOOOOOOOCIOS :biggrin:
> YOU GUYS SHOULD PUT THE STOP SIGN IN FRONT OF THE COLLEGE SOMEWHERE, WHERE EVERYONE CAN SEE IT
> [snapback]3038356[/snapback]​*


I found the pictuure. I thought I lost it. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: WELL INSPIRATIONS CENTRAL CAL. CHAPTER WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT.... I HAD ALOT OF FUN LAST YEAR, AND WON 1ST FOR 80'S MILD....YOU GUYS HAD REAL GOOD JUDGES LAST YEAR....SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE....  PEACE..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by inspirations central cal._@Apr 29 2005, 04:35 PM
> *:thumbsup: WELL INSPIRATIONS CENTRAL CAL. CHAPTER WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT.... I HAD ALOT OF FUN LAST YEAR, AND WON 1ST FOR 80'S MILD....YOU GUYS HAD REAL GOOD JUDGES LAST YEAR....SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE....  PEACE..
> [snapback]3074622[/snapback]​*


  I remember seeing you guys there last year but its kida wierd to walk up to you guys and ask about lil you know. I think this year we need a lil meeting place.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 29 2005, 07:48 PM
> *  I remember seeing you guys there last year but its kida wierd to walk up to you guys and ask about lil you know. I think this year we need a lil meeting place.
> [snapback]3074972[/snapback]​*


Yeah, it's always wierd going up to people you don't know and saying "Wassup, I'm (your LIL name), how's it going?"


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

You have to meet some way!


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

"hey whats up, im Moco". jaja, damn, at least you chose a good one hector..


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 30 2005, 12:28 PM
> *"hey whats up, im Moco".  jaja, damn, at least you chose a good one hector..
> [snapback]3077272[/snapback]​*


...true.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@Apr 30 2005, 08:26 AM
> *Yeah, it's always wierd going up to people you don't know and saying "Wassup, I'm (your LIL name), how's it going?"
> [snapback]3076595[/snapback]​*


I dont remember where I saw you guys and I was going to go up to one of you but I thought I was going to sound stupid looking for moco or brown society. Like the time I met showtime916. Someone told me who he was and I went up to him and asked him if he was Showtime916 and he looked at me all wierd. :happysad: :rofl:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 30 2005, 08:24 PM
> *I dont remember where I saw you guys and I was going to go up to one of you but I thought I was going to sound stupid looking for moco or brown society. Like the time I met showtime916. Someone told me who he was and I went up to him and asked him if he was Showtime916 and he looked at me all wierd.  :happysad:  :rofl:
> [snapback]3078781[/snapback]​*


Ha Ha, yeah, I know what you mean. That's the way I met Top Dog Calistyle, he went up to me last year at you show (I believe). Either way, bro, walk up whenever and say wassup. This year most likely I'll be in my primered '60 El Camino. I don't like primered cars, but it's either leave it at home and take it apart to work on it or hit some shows up this summer and hopefully summer of '06 it will look better. I'm hitting up Turlock tomorrow to see if I can find some more Impala trim for it so I can hurry up and paint it already.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by inspirations central cal._@Apr 29 2005, 05:35 PM
> *:thumbsup: WELL INSPIRATIONS CENTRAL CAL. CHAPTER WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT.... I HAD ALOT OF FUN LAST YEAR, AND WON 1ST FOR 80'S MILD....YOU GUYS HAD REAL GOOD JUDGES LAST YEAR....SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE....  PEACE..
> [snapback]3074622[/snapback]​*



Thank you!!!....


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 30 2005, 09:24 PM
> *I dont remember where I saw you guys and I was going to go up to one of you but I thought I was going to sound stupid looking for moco or brown society. Like the time I met showtime916. Someone told me who he was and I went up to him and asked him if he was Showtime916 and he looked at me all wierd.  :happysad:  :rofl:
> [snapback]3078781[/snapback]​*


THATS HOW I MET SHOWTIME916,I WAS WALKING AROUND THE MALL AND I SEEN HIM,AND I WAS LIKE ''IS THAT SHOWTIME'' :dunno: AND HE HEARD ME AND TURNED,AND LATER I SEEN HIM AS I WAS LEAVING AND HIT HIM UP,AND YUP IT SURE WAS HIM.PEOPLE SEEEM TO KNOW ME LIKE THE PRES. FROM SOCIOS BC. HE KNEW WHO I WAS WITHOUT ME KNOWING HIM OR EVEN SEEING HIM AROUND,SO I WAS LIKE ALL CONFUSED  UNTIL I ASKED EDGAR,AND HES LIKE ''MAYBE HE KNOWS YOU BY THE PEPINO PICS'' :uh: :uh: THANKS EDGAR :uh: .... :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 2 2005, 02:54 PM
> *THATS HOW I MET SHOWTIME916,I WAS WALKING AROUND THE MALL AND I SEEN HIM,AND I WAS LIKE ''IS THAT SHOWTIME'' :dunno: AND HE HEARD ME AND TURNED,AND LATER I SEEN HIM AS I WAS LEAVING AND HIT HIM UP,AND YUP IT SURE WAS HIM.PEOPLE SEEEM TO KNOW ME LIKE THE PRES. FROM SOCIOS BC. HE KNEW WHO I WAS WITHOUT ME KNOWING HIM OR EVEN SEEING HIM AROUND,SO I WAS LIKE ALL CONFUSED  UNTIL I ASKED EDGAR,AND HES LIKE ''MAYBE HE KNOWS YOU BY THE PEPINO PICS'' :uh:  :uh:  THANKS EDGAR :uh: .... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3085450[/snapback]​*


Thats how i know you... :0 ...LOL...just kidding. I told you that remember... :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 2 2005, 04:25 PM
> *Thats how i know you... :0 ...LOL...just kidding.  I told you that remember... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3085548[/snapback]​*


HA-HA VERY FUNNY :uh: ... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 2 2005, 01:54 PM
> *THATS HOW I MET SHOWTIME916,I WAS WALKING AROUND THE MALL AND I SEEN HIM,AND I WAS LIKE ''IS THAT SHOWTIME'' :dunno: AND HE HEARD ME AND TURNED,AND LATER I SEEN HIM AS I WAS LEAVING AND HIT HIM UP,AND YUP IT SURE WAS HIM.PEOPLE SEEEM TO KNOW ME LIKE THE PRES. FROM SOCIOS BC. HE KNEW WHO I WAS WITHOUT ME KNOWING HIM OR EVEN SEEING HIM AROUND,SO I WAS LIKE ALL CONFUSED  UNTIL I ASKED EDGAR,AND HES LIKE ''MAYBE HE KNOWS YOU BY THE PEPINO PICS'' :uh:  :uh:  THANKS EDGAR :uh: .... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3085450[/snapback]​*


No, I think from the pictures of the bbq's you guys have. Maybe thats why you looked familiar. You fuckers are big. :uh: :dunno:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 2 2005, 06:51 PM
> *No, I think from the pictures of the bbq's you guys have. Maybe thats why you looked familiar. You fuckers are big.  :uh:  :dunno:
> [snapback]3086171[/snapback]​*


THAT COULD BE TRUE...BUT MOSTLY PEOPLE RECOGNIZE ME FROM THE PEPINO PICS :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 2 2005, 02:54 PM
> *THATS HOW I MET SHOWTIME916,I WAS WALKING AROUND THE MALL AND I SEEN HIM,AND I WAS LIKE ''IS THAT SHOWTIME'' :dunno: AND HE HEARD ME AND TURNED,AND LATER I SEEN HIM AS I WAS LEAVING AND HIT HIM UP,AND YUP IT SURE WAS HIM.PEOPLE SEEEM TO KNOW ME LIKE THE PRES. FROM SOCIOS BC. HE KNEW WHO I WAS WITHOUT ME KNOWING HIM OR EVEN SEEING HIM AROUND,SO I WAS LIKE ALL CONFUSED  UNTIL I ASKED EDGAR,AND HES LIKE ''MAYBE HE KNOWS YOU BY THE PEPINO PICS'' :uh:  :uh:  THANKS EDGAR :uh: .... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3085450[/snapback]​*


I mande you famous! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 2 2005, 05:51 PM
> *No, I think from the pictures of the bbq's you guys have. Maybe thats why you looked familiar. You fuckers are big.  :uh:  :dunno:
> [snapback]3086171[/snapback]​*


Uuhh, thanks??  :dunno: You're taller and older than what I thought. How tall are you, like 6-6?? :dunno: It was nice meeting you though, bro.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@May 2 2005, 11:31 PM
> *Uuhh, thanks??    :dunno: You're taller and older than what I thought. How tall are you, like 6-6??  :dunno: It was nice meeting you though, bro.
> [snapback]3087201[/snapback]​*


HE WAS A COOL GUY


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@May 2 2005, 11:29 PM
> *I mande</span> you famous!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3087193[/snapback]​*


WHAT DID YOU SAID :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 3 2005, 02:56 AM
> *GUEY MAYBE HE MEANT BIG AS IN SIZE(ROUND) NOT HEIGHT :dunno:EITHER WAY HE WAS A COOL GUY
> [snapback]3087259[/snapback]​*


do i know you? :ugh:


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 2 2005, 05:53 PM
> *THAT COULD BE TRUE...BUT MOSTLY PEOPLE RECOGNIZE ME FROM THE PEPINO PICS :biggrin:
> [snapback]3086183[/snapback]​*


thats how i recognized you :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@May 2 2005, 09:31 PM
> *Uuhh, thanks??    :dunno: You're taller and older than what I thought. How tall are you, like 6-6??  :dunno: It was nice meeting you though, bro.
> [snapback]3087201[/snapback]​*



It was cool meeting both of you. I am 6'3" tall. I think both of you are talller then me no? I didnt mean that you were fat or anything like that. You guys arnt big as in fat, just big in size.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 3 2005, 02:43 PM
> *It was cool meeting both of you. I am 6'3" tall. I think both of you are talller then me no? I didnt mean that you were fat or anything like that. You guys arnt big as in fat, just big in size.
> [snapback]3090117[/snapback]​*



all i have to say is...... :uh: 





JOKE RAUL!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 3 2005, 03:43 PM
> *It was cool meeting both of you. I am 6'3" tall. I think both of you are talller then me no? I didnt mean that you were fat or anything like that. You guys arnt big as in fat, just big in size.
> [snapback]3090117[/snapback]​*


I WAS JUST JOKING BRO,HEY I ADMIT I AM A BIG GUY AND WHAT...THE LADIES STILL LOVE ME  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 1 2005, 12:24 AM
> *I dont remember where I saw you guys and I was going to go up to one of you but I thought I was going to sound stupid looking for moco or brown society. Like the time I met showtime916. Someone told me who he was and I went up to him and asked him if he was Showtime916 and he looked at me all wierd.  :happysad:  :rofl:
> [snapback]3078781[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: Yeah i remember that.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 2 2005, 06:54 PM
> *THATS HOW I MET SHOWTIME916,I WAS WALKING AROUND THE MALL AND I SEEN HIM,AND I WAS LIKE ''IS THAT SHOWTIME'' :dunno: AND HE HEARD ME AND TURNED,AND LATER I SEEN HIM AS I WAS LEAVING AND HIT HIM UP,AND YUP IT SURE WAS HIM.[snapback]3085450[/snapback]​*


Oh i remember that. In galleria. I walked by and i heard "Showtime" and was like :uh: so i kept walking. 

later i go downstairs and he hits me up again, hey are you "Showtime" and again i was like :uh: 

but we ended up talking about lowriders and upcoming shows, in the freezing cold and ended up helping each other out with our rides becoming hella cool.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 3 2005, 06:59 PM
> *Oh i remember that. In galleria. I walked by and i heard "Showtime" and was like  :uh:  so i kept walking.
> 
> later i go downstairs and he hits me up again, hey are you "Showtime" and again i was like  :uh:
> ...


YAH BUDDY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 3 2005, 02:43 PM
> *It was cool meeting both of you. I am 6'3" tall. I think both of you are talller then me no? I didnt mean that you were fat or anything like that. You guys arnt big as in fat, just big in size.
> [snapback]3090117[/snapback]​*


Bro, Victor's an animal at 6-4. I'm only 5-9, but I was wearing my PeeWee Herman shoes :uh: . I think you were just looking at Victor more. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Check it out: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=175888


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@May 4 2005, 07:46 AM
> *Bro, Victor's an animal at 6-4. I'm only 5-9, but I was wearing my PeeWee Herman shoes  :uh: . I think you were just looking at Victor more.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3093171[/snapback]​*


EDGAR IS MY MINI ME :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 4 2005, 04:33 PM
> *EDGAR WAS A IS MY MINI ME :biggrin:
> [snapback]3096158[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 4 2005, 05:33 PM
> *EDGAR  IS MY MINI ME :biggrin:
> [snapback]3096158[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: Yeah, OK, I've heard about you. We're more like Pinky and the brain, or Lenny and who ever the other guy's name was on "Of Mice and Men" :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Pinche double post! :twak:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@May 4 2005, 08:34 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:  Yeah, OK, I've heard about you. We're more like Pinky and the brain, or Lenny and who ever the other guy's name was on "Of Mice and Men"  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3096662[/snapback]​*


IT WAS GEORGE :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

tuuuuuuuhhh, where did he go george tuuuuuuuhhh where did he go :around: ?


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@May 4 2005, 11:44 PM
> *tuuuuuuuhhh, where did he go george tuuuuuuuhhh where did he go  :around: ?
> [snapback]3097521[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: * ...* :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@May 4 2005, 10:44 PM
> *tuuuuuuuhhh, where did he go george tuuuuuuuhhh where did he go  :around: ?
> [snapback]3097521[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@May 4 2005, 11:44 PM
> *tuuuuuuuhhh, where did he go george tuuuuuuuhhh where did he go  :around: ?
> [snapback]3097521[/snapback]​*


*DON'T BE JELOUSE BECAUSE I'V BEEN CHATTING ONLINE WITH BABES ALL DAY* :biggrin:...PINCHE KIP :roflmao:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 5 2005, 11:19 PM
> *DON'T BE JELOUSE BECAUSE I'V BEEN CHATTING ONLINE WITH BABES ALL DAY :biggrin:...PINCHE KIP :roflmao:
> [snapback]3102658[/snapback]​*


Hey, you are talking about leo, he don't get jealous because of that. :uh: Come on, even I know that and you are his cousin! :twak:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 5 2005, 11:19 PM
> *DON'T BE JELOUSE BECAUSE I'V BEEN CHATTING ONLINE WITH BABES ALL DAY :biggrin:...PINCHE KIP :roflmao:
> [snapback]3102658[/snapback]​*


Isn't the word "gorgeous" some where in there? Or is it just me thinking it is? :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Dayum, the show is 3 weekends away already! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2005, 07:10 AM
> *
> [snapback]3114334[/snapback]​*


 :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 10 2005, 07:43 AM
> *:wave:
> [snapback]3119375[/snapback]​*


 :wave:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@May 6 2005, 03:19 AM
> *DON'T BE JELOUSE BECAUSE I'V BEEN CHATTING ONLINE WITH BABES ALL DAY :biggrin:...PINCHE KIP :roflmao:
> [snapback]3102658[/snapback]​*


HAHA :roflmao:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@May 6 2005, 07:26 AM
> *Isn't the word "gorgeous" some where in there? Or is it just me thinking it is?  :dunno:
> [snapback]3103382[/snapback]​*


NO THERE ISN'T :biggrin: I HAVE THE MOVIE


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

*DAMN RIGHT TTT*


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Countdown time. I gonna get hella pics of this one.


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 15 2005, 03:23 PM
> *Countdown time.  I gonna get hella pics of this one.
> [snapback]3141525[/snapback]​*


me too i just got a new digicam and a good sized memory card :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I still need to get a card. My shit holds about 60 pics though.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Less than 2 weeks..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

New List of Categories 

Model
Bike Street Custom
Bike Mild Custom
Bike Full Custom
3-Wheeler
Special Interest
Best of Show Bike
Motorcycle Street
Motorcycle Custom
Best Engine
Best Trunk Setup
Best Interior
Best Mural
Best Paint
Best Display
Single Pump
Double Pump
Car Dancer
Long Distance
Club w/ Most Plaques
Hot Rod
Pre-50's
Original 50's
50's Custom
50's Truck
Original 60's 
60's Convertible Street
60's Convertible Custom
Street 60-64's
Mild 60-64's
Full 60-64's
Street 65-69's
Mild 65-69's
Full 65-69's
Street 70's
Mild 70's
Full 70's
Street 80's
Mild 80's
Full 80's
90's
2000's
Euro/Import
SUV Street
SUV Custom
Truck 60-80's
Truck 90-2000's
Mini Truck
Luxury Street
Luxury Custom
Low Rod
Best of Show


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

Whats Up Socios B.C. Prez I have a 78 lefted corvett on 20`s but I don`t know what category I should put it in? What do you think?///street70`s/low rod / Thanks! homie.


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

Whats Up Socios B.C. Prez I have a 78 lefted corvett on 20`s but I don`t know what category I should put it in? What do you think?///street70`s/low rod / Thanks! homie.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@May 17 2005, 06:55 PM
> *Whats Up Socios B.C. Prez I have a 78 lefted corvett on 20`s but I don`t know what category I should put it in? What do you think?///street70`s/low rod / Thanks! homie.
> [snapback]3151897[/snapback]​*


The one in your avitar?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@May 17 2005, 07:55 PM
> *Whats Up Socios B.C. Prez I have a 78 lefted corvett on 20`s but I don`t know what category I should put it in? What do you think?///street70`s/low rod / Thanks! homie.
> [snapback]3151897[/snapback]​*


More than likely you would be in "LowRod". :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 18 2005, 08:39 AM
> *More than likely you would be in "LowRod". :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3153789[/snapback]​*



I agree...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

can't wait...I've been waiting for this one........


----------



## L.A.Joe (Mar 2, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY will be there for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L.A.Joe_@May 18 2005, 08:54 AM
> *ROLLERZ ONLY will be there for sure  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3154163[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

Thank ! LowRod it is then.


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

Hello bejeweled 65 ...Hows the car coming!!!!! What time do you want me to be there on Sunday??? Is there a meeting prior to the show that we need to attend .Let me know ..see you , Gab, B c Prez. and the rest of the SOCIOS family at the much anticipated SOCIOS SHOW in Woodland.....


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@May 19 2005, 01:15 AM
> *Hello bejeweled 65 ...Hows the car coming!!!!! What time do you want me to be there on Sunday???  Is there a meeting prior to the show that we need to attend .Let me know ..see you , Gab, B c Prez. and the rest of the SOCIOS family at the much anticipated SOCIOS SHOW in Woodland.....
> [snapback]3157587[/snapback]​*


Well thank you for all the love... My baby (car) comes home this weekend, we leave tonight and will be back sat. morning and is going straight to the hydraulic shop. I can't wait. My day view is our show.. it's not going to be complete, but i really want to take it out. :cheesy: About the show, gabe will be calling you later this weekend, but yes we are planning on having a meeting before the show. Hey rick i got my rims, about 2 weeks ago and man they are awesome...i mean they are so tight, they will match perfect with my knock off and my car. I can't wait... :cheesy:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 19 2005, 10:09 AM
> *Well thank you for all the love... My baby (car) comes home this weekend, we leave tonight and will be back sat. morning and is going straight to the hydraulic shop.  I can't wait.  My day view is our show.. it's not going to be complete, but i really want to take it out.  :cheesy:  About the show, gabe will be calling you later this weekend, but yes we are planning on having a meeting before the show. Hey rick i got my rims, about 2 weeks ago and man they are awesome...i mean they are so tight, they will match perfect with my knock off and my car.  I can't wait... :cheesy:
> [snapback]3158727[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Robdog (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 19 2005, 12:48 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3159224[/snapback]​*


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 17 2005, 02:44 PM
> *New List of Categories
> 
> Model
> ...


So you guys did away with the "Under Construction" catagory you guys talked about earlier? :dunno:  I don't know about other people, but I was thinking about rolling my El Camino out to your show. It's still under construction :uh: , but I have done some stuff to it since the last show I took it to (Chico Impalas last year). I've been mostly hitting swapmeets picking up things I will need for the outside before I paint it. I have seen some of the Socios familia out there at different swapmeets, so they know slowly but surely it's getting there. I know there is some people that like to keep rides under wraps untill they can bust out with a done up ride. I guess to me, it's either way. I would like to have the patience to do that, but then I wouldn't have some sort of a lowride to roll to the show. I plan on doing that with my '54 once the El Camino is well on it's way. Meanwhile, I don't mind people seeing the El Camino coming along but I do know that it would at least give me some sort of reason to want to take it to the show more. I also know that by adding the category, you might also get some smooth rides out that are still "under sonstruction" that otherwise might not make it out because they really do not fit in any kinda catagory (well they do, but they might not get no kind of recognition at all). Hell, I've even thought about putting some of the stuff I have bought for it (trim, stainless outside pieces) on it just for the show. I was gonna hold off on putting anything on it till the paint is done so it can all be either fresh out of the polisher, plater or box.  So what do you guys say about the catagory, huh? :dunno:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@May 21 2005, 04:28 PM
> *So you guys did away with the "Under Construction" catagory you guys talked about earlier?  :dunno:   I don't know about other people, but I was thinking about rolling my El Camino out to your show. It's still under construction  :uh: , but I have done some stuff to it since the last show I took it to (Chico Impalas last year). I've been mostly hitting swapmeets picking up things I will need for the outside before I paint it. I have seen some of the Socios familia out there at different swapmeets, so they know slowly but surely it's getting there. I know there is some people that like to keep rides under wraps untill they can bust out with a done up ride. I guess to me, it's either way. I would like to have the patience to do that, but then I wouldn't have some sort of a lowride to roll to the show. I plan on doing that with my '54 once the El Camino is well on it's way. Meanwhile, I don't mind people seeing the El Camino coming along but I do know that it would at least give me some sort of reason to want to take it to the show more. I also know that by adding the category, you might also get some smooth rides out that are still "under sonstruction" that otherwise might not make it out because they really do not fit in any kinda catagory (well they do, but they might not get no kind of recognition at all). Hell, I've even thought about putting some of the stuff I have bought for it (trim, stainless outside pieces) on it just for the show. I was gonna hold off on putting anything on it till the paint is done so it can all be either fresh out of the polisher, plater or box.   So what do you guys say about the catagory, huh?  :dunno:
> [snapback]3167669[/snapback]​*


i stop crying cabron say :cheesy:


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 19 2005, 10:09 AM
> *Well thank you for all the love... My baby (car) comes home this weekend, we leave tonight and will be back sat. morning and is going straight to the hydraulic shop.  I can't wait.  My day view is our show.. it's not going to be complete, but i really want to take it out.  :cheesy:  About the show, gabe will be calling you later this weekend, but yes we are planning on having a meeting before the show. Hey rick i got my rims, about 2 weeks ago and man they are awesome...i mean they are so tight, they will match perfect with my knock off and my car.  I can't wait... :cheesy:
> [snapback]3158727[/snapback]​*


Good to hear your car will be at the show,,, I cant wait to see your rims myself and also your Baby the 65..... I will be waiting for gabes call ,, lookin forward to the show and kickin it with you , gabe , bc prez , and the rest of the SOCIOS crew...


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@May 21 2005, 08:16 PM
> *i stop crying cabron say  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3168283[/snapback]​*


Pinche Goodtimer, you drunk bro? Don't be mad at me because your trip from LA to San Jo ended up getting you 2 tickets and a blown tire at just 5 miles form your house. :biggrin: ...see you in off topic.


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

cant wait till sunday im going to go request it off from work right now.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I might even bust out the "Glasshouse" at the show.............in 2010.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@May 21 2005, 03:28 PM
> *So you guys did away with the "Under Construction" catagory you guys talked about earlier?  :dunno:   I don't know about other people, but I was thinking about rolling my El Camino out to your show. It's still under construction  :uh: , but I have done some stuff to it since the last show I took it to (Chico Impalas last year). I've been mostly hitting swapmeets picking up things I will need for the outside before I paint it. I have seen some of the Socios familia out there at different swapmeets, so they know slowly but surely it's getting there. I know there is some people that like to keep rides under wraps untill they can bust out with a done up ride. I guess to me, it's either way. I would like to have the patience to do that, but then I wouldn't have some sort of a lowride to roll to the show. I plan on doing that with my '54 once the El Camino is well on it's way. Meanwhile, I don't mind people seeing the El Camino coming along but I do know that it would at least give me some sort of reason to want to take it to the show more. I also know that by adding the category, you might also get some smooth rides out that are still "under sonstruction" that otherwise might not make it out because they really do not fit in any kinda catagory (well they do, but they might not get no kind of recognition at all). Hell, I've even thought about putting some of the stuff I have bought for it (trim, stainless outside pieces) on it just for the show. I was gonna hold off on putting anything on it till the paint is done so it can all be either fresh out of the polisher, plater or box.   So what do you guys say about the catagory, huh?  :dunno:
> [snapback]3167669[/snapback]​*


Hey edgar, i understand what you are trying to say. At first we did put it up, because i my self thought it was a good idea, and it gives some people a chance to bring out their project. But when we took a final vote, i was out voted...  But don't trip chocolate chip...no te desa nimes... ( i think thats how you spell it) :biggrin: are you still going to bring your other car?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 23 2005, 12:33 PM
> *Hey edgar, i understand what you are trying to say.  At first we did put it up, because i my self thought it was a good idea, and it  gives some people a chance to bring out their project.  But when we took a final vote, i was out voted...    But don't trip chocolate chip...no te desa nimes... ( i think thats how you spell it)   :biggrin:  are you still going to bring your other car?
> [snapback]3173115[/snapback]​*


No, she's out for the count (playing on the street got to her after 8 years of being 4-pumped :tears: ) . She's still in the garage and I might bring her out for the YC cruise night to welcome out of town lifted rides :biggrin: , that's it. I'm seriously thinking of just not rolling anything this summer and getting the El Camino up to par. Between that and a house, I'm going crazy here. I hate rolling in primer! :angry:  Pinches carros are never ending, you know how that goes.


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN SOCIETY CC_@May 23 2005, 09:13 PM
> *No, she's out for the count (playing on the street got to her after 8 years of being 4-pumped  :tears: ) . She's still in the garage and I might bring her out for the YC cruise night to welcome out of town lifted rides  :biggrin: , that's it.  I'm seriously thinking of just not rolling anything this summer and getting the El Camino up to par. Between that and a house, I'm going crazy here. I hate rolling in primer!  :angry:   Pinches carros are never ending, you know how that goes.
> [snapback]3173310[/snapback]​*


Hey I hear ya bro, damn houses cost to damn much!!!! But oh well it's better to have a nice place to sleep then a clean ass ride. Just never forget the old saying "Good things come to those who are patient." :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@May 23 2005, 03:50 PM
> *Hey I hear ya bro, damn houses cost to damn much!!!!  But oh well it's better to have a nice place to sleep then a clean ass ride.  Just never forget the old saying "Good things come to those who are patient."  :biggrin:  :angry:
> [snapback]3174091[/snapback]​*


Yep yep, you know how it is. Priorities, priorities. Now that Junior came along a whole lotta things change, what was at the top of the list is no longer at the top. I guess that's life so I'm not trippin.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

SO HOWS HOPPING AND WHAT CLASSES U GOT IS MAX GONNA BE THERE WITH THE 64 I WAS AT THE NEW YEARS THING WITH THE GOLD 64 BUT DIDNT GET TO HOP


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 24 2005, 08:46 AM
> *SO HOWS HOPPING AND WHAT CLASSES U GOT IS MAX GONNA BE THERE WITH THE 64 I WAS AT THE NEW YEARS THING WITH THE GOLD 64 BUT DIDNT GET TO HOP
> [snapback]3176827[/snapback]​*


Take your '64, bro. I wanna see that shit hop.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

MY BOSS GAVE ME SUNDAY AND MONDAY OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MAN I WAS PISSED.. I WASNT ABLE TO GO TO THIS SHOW BECAUSE I HAD TO WORK. ID BEEN PLANNING FOR A WHOLE YEAR :uh:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

i got a 3 day weekend, friday, saturday, sunday, so thats hella coo also :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I heard its gonna be hot.. Talkin 90s. :uh:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 25 2005, 02:03 PM
> *I heard its gonna be hot.. Talkin 90s. :uh:
> [snapback]3182137[/snapback]​*



I heard a cool down was coming this weekend but not sure. Either way its on like Donkey Kong.  

I got Fri-Wed off- PAID!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@May 25 2005, 11:01 AM
> *i got a 3 day weekend, friday, saturday, sunday, so thats hella coo also  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3181650[/snapback]​*


I got a 3 day weekend as well (Say, Sun and Mon). Plus I'm getting paid for Monday  Part that sucks is that I'm rolling the daily to the show or i might roll out inthe El Camino, but that beast is staying in the parking lot.  . Dayum, I miss at least being juiced! :tears:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 25 2005, 01:03 PM
> *I heard its gonna be hot.. Talkin 90s. :uh:
> [snapback]3182137[/snapback]​*


I saw it was gonna be mid 80's


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Today Tomorrow Fri Sat Sun 6-10 Day 



Sunny 


High: 95°
Low: 57° 


Sunny 


High: 93°
Low: 56° 


Sunny 


High: 89°
Low: 53° 


Partly Cloudy 


High: 78°
Low: 51° 


Mostly Sunny 


High: 80°


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 25 2005, 02:19 PM
> *Today Tomorrow Fri Sat Sun 6-10 Day
> Sunny
> 
> ...



Fuck that didnt work. It says Sunday 80 degrees.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 25 2005, 01:20 PM
> *Fuck that didnt work.  It says Sunday 80 degrees.
> [snapback]3182214[/snapback]​*


Yep its going to be in the 80's...i have been checking since last week on the national weather page... :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 25 2005, 05:36 PM
> *Yep its going to be in the 80's...i have been checking since last week on the national weather page... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3182249[/snapback]​*


I know huh, you should know more than anyone :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think I forgot to mention that you can bring an ice chest with water and soda. No alcohol. Same as last year, we still cant have bbq grills, Maybe next year. There will be plenty of food there and I think that Sonics in woodland is almost done? Does anyone know about that?


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 17 2005, 03:44 PM
> *New List of Categories
> 
> Model
> ...



I have a couple of questions about the hop.

In the single and double pump class, are cars and truck hopping against each other? 

Also is there a limit on high the vehicle can lock up or what most people consider streetcars, going to have to hop against radical cars?

One last question...What is the prize for each hopping class?


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 24 2005, 07:46 AM
> *SO HOWS HOPPING AND WHAT CLASSES U GOT IS MAX GONNA BE THERE WITH THE 64 I WAS AT THE NEW YEARS THING WITH THE GOLD 64 BUT DIDNT GET TO HOP
> [snapback]3176827[/snapback]​*


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@May 25 2005, 08:37 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3182932[/snapback]​*



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

so can we brings charcoal or gas powered bbq's to this show ?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 25 2005, 02:46 PM
> *I have a couple of questions about the hop.
> 
> In the single and double pump class, are cars and truck hopping against each other?
> ...


This is a good question. I say, if people can afford to build a radical, they can afford not to hop against the street cars with the stock trailing arm locations. :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 25 2005, 10:32 PM
> *so can we brings charcoal or gas powered bbq's to this show ?
> [snapback]3183275[/snapback]​*


"Same as last year, we still cant have bbq grills, Maybe next year."


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@May 25 2005, 10:10 PM
> *"Same as last year, we still cant have bbq grills, Maybe next year."
> [snapback]3184345[/snapback]​*


that sucks :angry:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

3 More days yea................................


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@May 25 2005, 11:10 PM
> *"Same as last year, we still cant have bbq grills, Maybe next year."
> [snapback]3184345[/snapback]​*



Thank you. We are working on getting another location next year so people can bbq. Sorry.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 25 2005, 02:46 PM
> *I have a couple of questions about the hop.
> 
> In the single and double pump class, are cars and truck hopping against each other?
> ...



Question 1 Yes cars and trucks are hopping against each other

Question 2 There is no limit at this point. what i mean, our hop is not that big, YET. The previous years, we have had a couple cars hop not enough to divide the categories to street and radical. But we are keeping in mind if there is more hopppers this year, maybe we can add categories that day? But it will all depend in the morning, we will see how many register. Hopefully that made some sense.  

Question 3 As of now, the prize money is $100.00 per category, but keep in mind that 3 makes a class (at least). 
Also keep in mind that our car show is a fundraiser, we raise money for this organization to give out scholarships to low income families. Our club donates all funds, that come in that day. So as you can see we really can't give out to much money.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

i think that if their isnt another category for sponsored radical hoppers, they shouldnt hop with regular street hoppers. at least tell them their not competing. or say if you got a radical hopper that is from the streets, then he can be part of the street class. thats just my opinion though, unless a radical class if formed


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think we forgot to mention that the show is free to the public. So if you just want to come and check it out, No charge.  It doesnt matter how many people you have come with you they all get in for free. That and free parking. Plenty of room for people with trailors.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We picked up the trophies yesterday.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

1st, 2nd and 3rd compared to a 13" rim. These trophies are big!!! :0


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2005, 07:22 AM
> *I think we forgot to mention that the show is free to the public. So if you just want to come and check it out, No charge.   It doesnt matter how many people you have come with you they all get in for free. That and free parking. Plenty of room for people with trailors.
> [snapback]3189517[/snapback]​*


COOL. I'll be in woodland this weekend. I just might stop by and check out the show. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@May 27 2005, 11:34 AM
> *COOL. I'll be in woodland this weekend. I just might stop by and check out the show.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3190918[/snapback]​*


Stop by and say whats up. :biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2005, 12:46 PM
> *Stop by and say whats up.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3190936[/snapback]​*



for sure. by the way name is Art. nice to meet you.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

coo coo..


----------



## wasup (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2005, 01:55 PM
> *We picked up the trophies yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


OMG that's a bunch of trophies


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wasup_@May 27 2005, 02:59 PM
> *OMG that's a bunch of trophies
> [snapback]3191804[/snapback]​*


Thats only about 40 of them. It took two vehicles to get them home. I have the small suv.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2005, 08:22 PM
> *Thats only about 40 of them. It took two vehicles to get them home. I have the small suv.
> [snapback]3191865[/snapback]​*


I WORK AT CARMAX, YOU WANT A BIG SUV?? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 27 2005, 03:43 PM
> *I WORK AT CARMAX, YOU WANT A BIG SUV?? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3191909[/snapback]​*


 :0 Hmmmm


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I got the batteries for teh camera charging up.


----------



## PHANTASYJOE (Mar 16, 2004)

pic page http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=180594


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

A few more pics here  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=180618&st=0


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

SOCIOS SHOWS WAS ALL GOOD,I HAD FUN EVEN THOUGH I DIDNT HAVE MY RIDE,WHICH WAS MY FAULT,BUT NEXT YEAR I'LL BE THERE RIDE AND ALL.I JUST WANNA GIVE A BIG CONGRATS TO SOCIOS FOR PUTTING UP A GOOD SHOW AND SHOWING MUCH LOVE AN RESEPECT


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i like how they broke up the 60s catagory! it was 60-64, and 65-69! overall great show :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Good show, I had alot of fun.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

good show socios one of the best this year :thumbsup:


----------



## PHANTASYGIRL (Jun 22, 2004)

Great Show! :thumbsup: ....Alex & Marcella ....Phantasy CC. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

On Behalf of Gabe, Lisset, Tory, me and Socios C.C., We would like to thank all the clubs and individuals that came out to support our show. Without everyones help this would have not been a succesful show. We all look forward to next years show. Thank you once again to everyone that participated.


----------

